# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Jetëshkrime nga njerëz të mençur!

## Davius

*ZOLA, Emil*

ZOLA Emil (1840-1902) romancier francez, përfaqësues i natyralizmit në letërsinë frënge

* Alfons Dode i tha Emil Zolasë:
- Eshtë një autor që i kalon të gjithë.
- E si quhet? - pyeti Zola me kureshtje.
- Rinia!
Atëherë Zola vazhdoi:
- Po, por ka edhe një kritik që do t'i bëjë gjykimin.
- E kush është pra?
- Rinia, - u përgjigj Zola.


* Kur Berzhera iu drejtua Zolasë me shprehje falenderimi, romancieri i madh e ndërpreu menjëherë:
- Berzhera, unë nuk kam votuar aspak për ju.
Zola për mossuksesin e komedisë së tij thoshte:
- Oh, ky mossukses më rinon, më bën të kthehem në moshën njëzet-vjeçare. Suksesi i Asomuasë më bëri të squllët. Kur mendoj për serinë e pafund të romaneve që më kanë mbetur ende pa shkruar e ndjej se vetëm në gjëndje lufte dhe tensioni mund të shkruaj diçka të mirë.
Zola ishte njeri që nuk pyeste për para. Ai mund të shpenzonte me tepri po të mos e frenonte e shoqja.
Kur ishte fëmijë të parën monedhë prej njëzet soldash që i ra në dorë e shpenzoi për të blerë një portofol që kushtonte nëntëmbëdhjetë solde. Brenda vuri të vetmin sold që i kishte mbetur.


* Zola ishte ende i ri kur sapo filloi të shkruante. Ai bënte jetë shumë të keqe dhe shpesh detyrohej të linte peng pantallonat e vetme. Atëherë rronte në shtëpi i veshur me këmishë. Gruaja i quante ato ditë "ditët kur Zola vishej si arab". Ai nuk kujtohej për varfërinë e tij se e kishte mendjen vazhdimisht te një poemë që do të shkruante në tre pjesë:
Gjeneza, Njerëzimi, E ardhriija. Ajo do të ishte historia ciklike e planetit tonë para dhe pas daljes së njerëzimit. Zola ishte shumë i lumtur për gjendjen e tij dhe për suksesin e ardhshëm letrar.
- Nuk di ende se ç'do të bëhem, - thoshte ai, - po me siguri diçka do të bëhem.

----------


## Davius

*XENONI*



XENONI (340-254 p.e.s.) filozof grek i lashtësisë



* Xenoni e hapi shkollën e tij në portikët e Stoas që çdo ditë mbushej ,me shumë studentë. Ai ishte shumë i ashpër me ta dhe kërkonte qetësi. Xenoni thoshte;
- Natyra na ka dhënë dy veshë dhe vetëm një gojë që të dëgjojmë shumë dhe të flasim pak.


* Një prej parimeve themelore të filozofisë se Xenonit ishte se, njeriu i nënshtrohej fatit të paracaktuar dhe të pashmangshëm. Një shërbëtor i tij vodhi dhe filozofi dha urdhër që ta rrihnin.
- Po unë jam i papërgjegjshëm, - kërkoi të shfajësohej shërbëtori, fati e do që unë të vjedh.
- Është e vërtetë, - u përgjigj Xenoni, - fati e do që ti të vjedhësh dhe po fati e do që ti të rrihesh mirë.


* E pyetën filozofin Xenon në se duhej të dashuronin njerëzit e ditur. - Për të bukurat do të na vinte shumë keq, - u përgjigj filozofi, - po të dashuroheshin vetëm nga budallenjtë.


* Ambasadorët e mbretit të Persisë, të ftuar një një banket po tregonin për zotësitë e tyre. Vetëm filozofi Xenon nuk tha asnjë fjalë. Atëhere ambasadorët i thanë:
- Por në qoftë se ti nuk thua asnjë fjalë, atëherë çdo t'i themi për ty mbretit tonë?
-1 thoni, - u përgjigj Xenoni, - se keni parë një plak që dinte të heshtte mirë në tryezë.

----------


## Davius

*XHILI, Beniamino*



XHILI Beniamino (1890-1957) tenor i famshëm italian



* Kur ishte ende fëmijë e ëma e vinte të këndonte dhe e dëgjonte me dhimbsuri të madhe.
Nënë, a këndoj mirë? - e pyeste vogëlushi.
- Po, ke zë të bukur. Por mos harro se për të kënduar duhet të kesh guxim dhe t'i duash shumë të gjithë.



* Të gjithë ata që dëgjonin zërin e bukur të Xhilit e nxitën të studionte për kanto. Familja bëri sakrificë dhe e dërgoi të studionte në Romë. Këtu hasi në vështirësi dhe e kërcënoi uria. Për të jetuar iu desh të ndërronte njëqind zanate: shërbëtor farmacie, fatorino, fotograf etj., Me asnjë nga këto nuk siguroi mjetet për jetësë. Shpesh Xhili duhej të kënaqej duke kënduar... në vend që të hante. Ai jetoi në atë kohë me një letrar dhe më skulptorin XanetP. Ata e dëgjonin fqinjin e tyre kur këndonte në papafingo. Kur e takonin nëpër shkallë e ndalonin dhe pyesnin me kureshtje për studimet e tij. Ata parashikonin një të ardhme të shkëlqyer për të. Kjo ishte e vetmja kënaqësi për djalin e ri.


* Më 1914 një mecenat amerikan shpalli në Parma një konkurs për këngëtarët e rinj të botës. Midis konkuruesve mori pjesë edhe Xhili. Ai zuri vendin e parë midis tenorëve.
Në skedën e tij komisioni shkroi: "Më në fund e gjetëm tenorin".
Ky sukses i madh i solli Xhillit ofertën për rolin e parë te "Xhokonda". Me këtë shfaqje Xhili deputoi i drojtur, me ankth të madh, po edhe me sukses të dukshëm. Që atëherë Xhili u bë i famshëm.

----------


## Davius

*XHONSON, Beniamin*



XHONSON Beniamin (1574-1637) dramaturg i njohur dhe letrar anglez



* Kur Xhonsoni botoi fjalorin e tij dhanë një pritje. Një zonjë i tha autorit:
- Më e madhja vlerë e fjalorit tuaj është se keni lënë jashtë të gjithë fjalët e turpshme.
Të gjithë të pranishmit qeshën për padjallëzinë e zonjës dhe Xhonsoni e shpjegoi këtë të qeshur duke thënë:
- Zonjë e dashur, ju kështu jepni të kuptoni se i keni kërkuar të gjitha një për një.
Xhonsoni ishte bir i një muratori. Në fillim ai deshi të merrte zanatin e të atit. Shumë shpejt mjeshtëria e babait nuk i pëlqeu më sepse nuk përputhej me ëndërrat e tij. Brodhi gjithandej duke ndërruar shumë zanate, deri sa hyri si aktor komik në një trupë teatrale. Këtu nisi të shkruajë komedi. Në njërën, që arriti të vihej në skenë, pati rol të rëndësishëm një aktor i ri. Suksesi i madh bëri që komedia të duartrokitej edhe pse nuk kishte shumë vlerë. Ky aktor i ri ishte Uiliam Shekspiri. Për të ky ishte fillim i mirë.


* Xhonsoni e urrente shumë Çesterfildin. Për këtë thoshte: "Për mua mund të jetë njeri i zgjuar midis lordëve, por midis njerëzve të zgjuar nuk është veçse një lord".


* Xhonsoni ishte për drekë te një zonjë pedante, që i mbajti leksion për barazinë e njerëzve. Xhonsoni i mërzitur më kot kërkonte që zonja të ndërronte bisedë. Më në fund u ngrit dhe vuri një kamarier në vendin e tij.
- Ç'bëni? - i tha zonja e habitur.
- Oh, asgjë, - u përgjigj Xhonsoni, - vura në praktikë atë që ju po mbroni me aq zjarr

----------


## Davius

*XHORDANO, Luka*



XHORDANO Luka (1632-1705) piktor i shquar napoletan



* Xhordano nisi të pikturonte sapo mbushi pesë vjeç. Rastisi që pranë dyqanit të babait të tij kaloi piktori Masimo Stanconi. Ai u ndal për të parë fëmijën e vogël që po pikturonte në mes të rrugës. Pasi e përkëdheli i tha:
- Ky fëmijë kur të rritet do të bëjë që të flitet shumë për të.


* Babai i Lukës ishte piktor i rëndomtë. Një herë mori përsipër të bënte një afresk në një kishë. Duhej të bënte figura fëmijësh të vegjël por këmbët e tyre nuk i pikturoi dot vetë. Kur po hanin në tryezë tha se do të shkonte të gjente një piktor tjetër.
I ati shkoi të gjente një piktor dhe e la Lukën të ruante punën e filluar mbi armaturën e kishës. Luka mori penelat, vizatoi, pastaj e ngjyrosi njërën nga figurat e fëmijëve kaq bukur sa edhe ai vetë u habit. Kur erdhi i ati me piktorin që do ta ndihmonte, pyetën se kush e kishte pikturuar atë fëmijë. Ata nuk e besuan Lukën e vogël, i cili për t'u treguar atyre përfundoi me sukses dhe fëmijën tjetër.

* Kur ishte nxënës shkolle studionte shumë, nuk kënaqej me ato që i jepte mësuesi dhe kopjonte veprat e piktorëve më të shquar. Kur shkoi në Romë për të parë pikturat e Rafaelit i kopjoi disa herë me radhë për të depërtuar në të gjitha sekretet dhe hollësitë e pikturës. Ai e kishte kopjuar dhe rikopjuar disa herë një tablo të shquar të kohës.
I ati kur shkoi në Romë për ta takuar, e gjeti në kishën e Shën Pjetrit duke pikturuar. Ishte zhytur aq shumë në punë, sa nuk dëgjoi as zërin e tij. U përmend vetëm atëherë kur babai e përqafoi.


* Në Napoli ishte një tregtar pikturash, një farë Romer, njeri tepër i shkathët në profesionin e tij dhe shumë i aftë për të dalluar pëlhurën e tablove të vjetra. Ai blente tablo edhe nga Lukë Xhordanoja. Lukën e ri ai e paguante pak dhe tablotë ia vlerësonte si fillestar. I fyer nga ky qëndrim ai pikturoi disa tablo sipas mënyrës së Ticianit dhe të Tintoretos.
la dërgoi Romerit me një njeri tjetër, që i paraqiti sikur të ishin origjinale. Romeri i pagoi mirë.
Mbas pak Luka shkoi vetë te Romeri. I çoi një tablo, kur i kërkoi që ta paguajë pak më mirë i tha:
- Po mirë, herën e fundit më ke paguar shumë!
Ai nguli këmbë se kjo nuk ishte e vërtetë. Luka tregoi me gisht tablotë që pak më parë Romeri i kishte blerë si të Ticianit dhe Tintoretos. Për t'ia vërtetuar plotësisht i tregoi se në një kënd të fshehtë kishte vënë firmën e tij. Romeri u pikëllua shumë që ishte gënjyer, sepse mbahej edhe si njohës shumë i mirë i pikturave. Luka e qetësoi me fjalë të ngrohta duke i premtuar se do t'i bënte edhe tablo të tjera.


* Në Firence një piktor cmirëzi i tha mikut të tij, një poeti, që të bënte një satirë të ashpër kundër Lukës. Këtë ai e shpërndau, por Luka nuk u shqetësua. Kur e takoi poetin që kishte bërë satirën i tha:
- Miku im, satira juaj nuk më ka shqetësuar aspak, madje, ajo ka disa vargje që më pëlqyen shumë. Por pse nuk e përdor aftësinë tënde për një
punë më fisnike?
Poeti u largua i turpëruar nga Luka dhe qysh atëherë shkroi vetëm
lavde për piktorin e shquar.


* Xhordano kishte kujtesë të shkëlqyer. Duke diskutuar me shokët e tij për një tablo të një autori të njohur, nuk ra në ujdi për vendosjen e figurave. Luka, që e kishte parë njëzet vjet më parë, mori një laps dhe e vizatoi tablonë ashtu siç ishte në të vërtetë.
Një herë tjetër kur ishte kthyer nga Spanja u ftua për drekë te një miku i tij. Pasi hëngri, kërkoi kruese dhëmbësh. Shërbëtorët i thanë se nuk kishin në shtëpi, i kishin harruar në Napoli.
- Jo, jo- tha Luka - ka, po shikoni mirë në atë kameran prapa dritares së kuzhinës. Më kujtohet se i kam lënë vetë disa të tillë herën e fundit që isha për drekë këtu para se të shkoja në Spanjë.
Ata shkuan dhe i gjetën në vendin e treguar prej tij.


* Kur ishte në Spanjë, në Napoli u hap lajmi i rremë për vdekjen e Lukës. Për ta siguruar gruan e tij se ishte shëndoshë e mirë mori një letër bixhozi, nga ato që kishte në dorë kur luante, vizatoi prapa portretin e tij dhe ia dërgoi asaj nëpërmjet një napolitani që kthehej në Itali.


* Piktorin Lukë Xhordano e thirrën për të pikturuar në Oborrin e Karlit II të Spanjës. Kur po punonte, erdhi mbretëresha për ta vizituar. Ajo nisi ta pyeste për gruan e tij, duke shprehur dëshirën që ta njihte. Për të kënaqur kuriozitetin e saj, në tablonë që kishte në dorë, Xhordanoja, filloi të pikturonte portretin e gruas së tij. E bëri kaq shpejt, saqë mundi ta mbaronte kur mbretëresha ende nuk e kishte mbaruar fjalën.
- Ja portreti i gruas sime, - i tha piktori.
Mbretëresha u habit se ai e pikturoi shumë shpejt. Atëherë i dha një brez të bukur me perla dhe iu lut që t'ia jepte gruas si dhuratë.


* Mbretëresha e Spanjës kishte një xhuxh. Në oborrin e saj, kur po flitej për portretet, ai i tha Lukës:
- Për mua Luka nuk ka për të bërë kurrë ndonjë portret, sepse unë nuk kam pozuar kurrë ndonjëherë përpara tij.
Në kohën që shkurtabiqi fliste, Luka nxori shpejt një copë letër dhe pa mbaruar të qeshurat e të pranishmëve, portreti ishte gati.


* Xhordonoja pikturoi portretin e një klienti. Ai nuk po vinte ta merrte se '- kishte para. Atëherë piktori e ekspozoi portretin në publik me këtë hkrim: "Jam këtu sepse pronari im nuk ka të holla që të më marrë". i turpëruar kërkoi hua paratë që i duheshin dhe e mori portretin.

----------


## Davius

*XHOTO*



XHOTO (1265-1337) piktor i madh italian i epokës së paralindjes



* Ishte dhjetë vjeç, kur ruante bagëtitë në një lëndinë. Atëherë kohën e kalonte duke vizatuar me thëngjill figura kafshësh mbi gurë. Çimabue, piktor i shquar, pa vizatimet e bariut të vogël dhe i kërkoi të atit ta dërgonte për të ndjekur studimet. E dërguan në Firence, në studion e një piktori ku edhe u bë mjeshtër.


* Kur ishte ende fëmijë në studion e Çimabues vizatoi një mizë mbi hundën e një figure të bërë nga .mjeshtri. Ai u kthye në studio, e pa "insektin" dhe bëri me dorë që ta largonte. Disa herë e përsëriti këtë veprim por "miza" nuk fluturoL
Kur Xhoto pikturonte në një kishë të Padovës shkoi për ta vizituar Danteja.
Për fëmijët e shëmtuar të piktorit Danteja tha:
- Më habit, miku im, që si piktor i shkëlqyer ke bërë për të tjerët punë të bukura, kurse për vete punë të rëndomta.
Dhe Xhotoja ia ktheu:
- Po këto janë punët e natës, kurse pikturat janë punët e ditës.


* Një ditë shumë të nxehtë mbreti i tha piktorit:
- Xhoto, po të isha në vendin tënd, në këtë vapë unë do të kisha ndërprerë punën.
- Edhe unë do ta kisha bërë po të isha në vendin tuaj, - tha Xhoto.

----------


## Davius

*VAGNER, Rihard*



VAGNER Rihard (1813-1883) kompozitor, dirigjent, kritik arti e dramaturg gjerman



* Në rininë e tij Vagneri nuk mendonte gjë tjetër veçse si të siguronte para për të luajtur me letra. Në darkë hynte në lokalin e lojës ku rrinte deri në mëngjes. Atje humbiste vazhdimisht. Nëna shqetësohej për qëndrimin e tij të padenjë dhe pikëllohej që i biri kthehej aq vonë në shtëpi. Një mbrëmje e ngarkoi të birin që t'i merrte pensionin. Me këto para ai luajti deri sa i humbi të gjitha, përveç një monedhe të vogël. E vuri edhe monedhën e fundit, por këtë herë fitoi. Fitoi edhe disa herë të tjera deri sa siguroi pensionin e nënës. Atëherë ai u betua se nuk do të luante më dhe e mbajti fjalën gjatë gjithë jetës.


* Më 1839 një poet dhe muzikant i ri gjerman u largua nga vendi i vet dhe shkoi në Francë për të shfaqur veprat e tij me një letër rekomandimi për drejtorin e operës së Parisit.
Në këtë letër shkruheshin vetëm këto fjalë:
"I dashur mik, ma hiq qafe këtë budalla".
Dhe ky "budalla" ishte vetë Vagneri.

* Muzika vagneriane u vlerësua vonë jo vetëm nga publiku i gjerë, por edhe nga muzikantët e shquar. Rosini më 1865 thoshte:
- Nuk do të arrij kurrë ta kuptoj edhe sikur të rroj sa Noja.


* Verdi po atë vit i shkruante një mikut të tij muzikant:
"Kam dëgjuar simfoninë e operës "Tanojzeri" është një mall për
budallenjtë".
Dhe Berliozi mbas "Tristanit" deklaroi: "Ai është i çmendur, i çmendur
e për t'u lidhur".


* Vagnerit, i pëlqente muzika e Rosinit. Tregon vetë se kur po kompozonte "Lohengrinin" u shkëput nga puna për të dëgjuar "Vilhelm Telin". Një herë një princëshë tha:
- Po ju them në konfidencë se mua më pëlqen shumë muzika e Rosinit, por mos ia thoni këtë vagnerianëve sepse nuk do të ma falin kurrë.


* Xhuzepe Verdi e admironte shumë operën "Tristani dhe Izota" të Vagnerit. Ai thoshte për të:
- Përpara kësaj ndërtese gjigande rri gjithnjë me tmerr dhe me habi, dhe nuk e kuptoj sesi mund të jetë e një njeriu kjo vepër. Akti i dytë është një prej veprave më madhështore të shpirtit njerëzor.

* Vagneri i donte shumë kafshët. Në shtëpinë e tij kishte një kafaz të madh me majmunë. Shkonte vazhdimisht në kopsht për të vizatuar një buf. Kur shkruante thërriste:
- Ja natyra pa maska. Është e egër por e çiltër. Ky buf e ka kokën si të luanit.
Kur i tregonte mikut të tij për dashurinë e madhe që kishte për të, i thoshte:
- Unë ju kam në zemër midis gruas, luanit dhe qenit.


* Vagneri kishte sjellje të çuditshme dhe krejt të veçanta. Ai e ndërtoi vetë varrin e tij kur ishte gjallë. Varrin e ngriti në kopsht në pjesën e poshtme të shtëpisë dhe fare pranë saj. Kur kishte miq të ftuar në tryezë shpesh u fliste për varrin dhe për vdekjen e tij.
- Miqtë e mij - thoshte ai, - edhe kur jeta na buzëqesh shumë, jemi gjithnjë pranë, vdekjes. Kam dëshirë të madhe t'ju tregoj varrin tim.
Të gjithë të ftuarit shkonin për të vizituar varrin e tij.


* Kur ishte në humor të mirë Vagneri e shpotiste shpesh muzikën.
Kur bëheshin provat e "Mjeshtërve Këngëtarë"1' nga fundi i aktit të dytë, u tall me interpretuesit:
- E po muzikë është kjo? Çfarë malli është ky?
Pastaj mjerë ai që i bënte edhe me të voglin qortim për muzikën e tij, qoftë edhe për muzikën e kohës së tij rinore për "Riencin"2) për shembull.


* Në një nga operat e fundit të "Parsifaltit"3) një nga figurantët nuk rrinte në vendin e tij. Vagneri i zemëruar tha:
- Ç'bën atje, more, copë hajvan? Shko në vendin që të takon.
Tjetri u bind, por u tha të gjithëve se nuk do të merrte pjesë në shfaqje në qoftë se Vagneri nuk i kërkonte të falur. Mjeshtri e mori vesh këtë, u afrua te figuranti dhe duke qeshur i tha:
- Unë të quajta një "copë gomar" dhe kam bërë padrejtësi, sepse ju jeni një gomar i tërë.


* Vagneri ishte nëntë vjeç kur dëgjoi për herë të parë Freischut të Veberit. Kjo shfaqje i la mbresa aq të thella sa ai vendosi që të bëhej muzikant dhe të imitonte Veberin. E ëma, për të kënaqur dëshirën e tij, e çoi djalin te mjeshtri Human që të merrte mësime në piano. Kur e dëgjon Vagnerin që interpretoi plot me gabime mësuesi i inatosur tha:
- Kur të rritesh mund të bëhesh ç'të duash, po muzikant kurrë. Atëherë nëna e dërgoi te një mësues tjetër për të mësuar violinën. Por edhe ai i tha se ishte nxënësi më i keq që kishte.
- Si mund të bëhesh muzikant, - i tha e ëma, - kur nuk mund të mësosh dot asnjë instrument?
- Nuk ka rëndësi, - u përgjigj Vagneri, - unë po të them që do të bëhem muzikant dhe ke për të parë se do të bëhem.



* Muzikën e Rosinit e nënçmonte dhe e quante pjesë për kitarë. Në vitet e fundit të jetës së tij ndërroi mendim:
Kur Vagneri vajti në Venedik një mbrëmje u ul me familjen e tij në kafe "Floria" . Në mes të sheshit po luante banda. Në një çast pushimi Vagneri u ngrit, kaloi në mes të turmës që rrethonte ekzekutuesit u afrua te dirigjenti dhe tha:
- Jam Vagneri, - tha.
Mjeshtri i orkestrës, i befasuar nga ky prezantim u përkul me nderim të madh para muzikantit të shquar. Të gjithë orkestranët e rrethuan me admirim. Vagnreri u bëri atyre lavdërimet e rastit për interpretimin e mirë, që i habiti orkestranët.
- A mund të luani për mua sinfoninë "Laraska Vjedhacake", - i pyeti Vagneri.
- Mjeshtri u bë copë për të kënaqur Vagnerin.


* Roshi ishte një nëpunës i varfër i doganës që e donte shumë poezinë dhe të dielën. Të vetmen ditë të lirë që kishte e kalonte duke bërë vjersha kur hyri në zyrën e tij, dëgjoi një të huaj gjerman që ankohej për vonesën në doganë. Roshi ndërhyri:
- Si ju quajnë? - e pyeti të huajin.
- Rikard Vagner!
- Jam i lumtur, - u përgjigj Roshi, - që i shërbej një muzikanti të madh.
- Po si më njohët?
Si përgjigje ai nisi të këndojë disa pjesë nga "Tanhojzeri".
- Ah, - ia bëri Vagneri, - kjo është një shenjë e mirë. Nesër hajde të hamë mëngjesin së bashku.
Muzikanti i madh dhe poeti i vogël u morën vesh kaq mirë sa ditën tjetër Vagneri i dha Roshit detyrën që të përkthente frëngjisht Tanhojzerin

----------


## Davius

*VERDI, Xhuzepe*



VERDi Xhuzepe (1813-1901) kompozitor i shquar italian



* Xhuzepe Verdin kur ishte fëmijë e shpëtoi nga terrori austro- rus e ëma, e cila e futi në fillim në sakristi dhe pastaj në këmbanore të kishës. Më vonë Bepini i vogël ra në një kanal me ujë. Atje do të mbytej po të mos e shpëtonte një njeri që kaloi aty pari. Në një kishë ra rrufeja dhe vrau priftin me katër vetë të tjerë, ndërsa Verdi që ishte aty pranë tyre përsëri shpëtoi.


* Që kur ishte fëmijë bëri punë të ndryshme në hotelin e vogël të babait. Atje ai shpesh i linte punët mënjanë dhe ngulte vështrimin në qiell.
Gëzimin më të madh djali i vogël e kishte kur një violinist shëtitës ndalonte para shtëpisë së tij dhe i binte instrumentit. Ai atëherë linte çdo gjë dhe dëgjonte meloditë që dilnin nga telat e violinës. Më vonë Verdi u bë mik i violinistit të varfër. Ai zbuloi te fëmija prirje të theksuar për muzikë, foli me prindërit dhe i këshilloi që ta dërgonin djalin për të studiuar muzikë. Ai parashikoi të ardhmen e madhërishme të Verdit.


* Në moshën tetëvjeçare i ati sakrifikoi për t'i blerë një spfnetë^ të vjetër. Kjo vegël muzikore ishte përdorur keq dhe duhej goditje e fortë që të nxirrte ndonjë tingull. Atë e qëlluan fort duart e Verdit sa u prish shpejt. Një mjeshtër i mirë e rregulloi instrumentin pa asnjë shpërblim.
- Bepini juaj, - i tha ai babait të djalit, - tregon një dashuri të tillë për muzikën, sa mua me ngazëllen dhe më bën që të mos kërkoj asnjë shpërblim.


* Verdi, që të dëgjonte sa më shumë organon hyri në punë në kishë. Në vend që të bënte detyrën e ngarkuar harrohej duke dëgjuar muzikë. Prifti e shau rëndë Verdin dhe ai shkoi në shtëpi duke qarë. Atëherë iu lut nënës:
- Nënë, të lutem shumë më dërgo të mësoj për muzikë.
Të dhënat e mira të djalit të vogël dhe zgjuarsia e tij e madhe i vunë në lëvizje të gjithë për ta ndihmuar me mjetet e mundshme që ai të përparonte. Një tregtar i pasur i dha paratë, një organist i dha mësimet e para muzikore, prifti i fshatit i mësoi latinishten. Mirëpo prifti që deshi t'i jepte profesionin e vet gjeniut të ardhshëm të muzikës, thoshte:
- Nuk e kuptoj, se çfarë bmmi ka ky njeri që të studiojë muzikë? Kur organisti u sëmur keq dhe e zëvendësoi Verdi, prifti dëgjoi duke i
rënë instrumentit të kishës, ndërroi mendim dhe i tha:
- Biri im, ti ke të drejtë, shko pra të studiosh muzikë.


* Verdi i vogël e kishte pasion të madh muzikën. Në Buseto një farmacist Antonio Barezi^ i binte klarinetës dhe çdo mbrëmje jepte koncerte bashkë me muzikantë të tjerë. Çdo mbrëmje shikonin një fshatar të vogël, të varfër, që mbështetej pas murit të shtëpisë dhe dëgjonte. U përpoqën disa herë ta dëbonin, por më kot. Ai kthehej prapë aty për të dëgjuar muzikë.
Atëherë farmacisti'i tha djalit të vogël:
- Biri im, meqenëse të pëlqen kaq shumë muzika, hajde brenda në shtëpi të dëgjosh dhe mos rri jashtë në mes të rrugës, se do të marrësh të ftohtë.
Fshatari i vogël ishte Xhuzepe Verdi. Ai u fut në shtëpi gjithë druajtje dhe rrinte i fshehur në një kënd. Verdi shkoi disa herë dhe krijoi marrëdhënie familjare me farmacistin.
Atje u dashurua me të bijën e tij Margaritën, me të cilën edhe u martua.


* Në moshën nëntëmbëdhjetëvjeçare Verdi u paraqit si kandidat për t'u pranuar student në konservatorin e Milanos.
Dha provim para një komisioni muzikantësh, ku bënin pjesë mësuesit më të famshëm që kishte Milanoja në atë kohë. Interpretoi Kapriçion në La të Hercit, pastaj priti gjithë ankth përgjigjen... por ajo nuk i erdhi. Vetëm pak kohë më vonë një nga anëtarët e komisionit e lajmëroi se ishte rrëzuar.
Verdi e ndjeu veten shumë të fyer dhe mësuesit i erdhi shumë keq. Ai e këshilloi që të vazhdonte mësimet privatisht, i dha zemër që të gjente ndonjë mësues. Megjithatë, Verdi nuk u ngushëllua dhe iku duke u thënë të gjithëve: - E kuptoni, më quajnë të paaftë për muzikë dhe më kanë rrëzuar.


* Pas duksesit të bujshëm të Nabukos, Verdi u bë i pamëshirshëm me libretistët. Ai donte që ata t'i nënshtroheshin vullnetit të tij të fortë. Gjithnjë bënte ndryshime në librat.
Njërin nga libretistët e tij që nuk ulej në punë, e mbyllte me çelës në dhomë dhe e lironte pasi kish kryer punën e ngarkuar. Verdi arriti ta nënshtronte libretistin dhe qeshte sa herë e kujtonte atë ndodhi.


* Verdi ende i ri, që banonte në Milano, u bë shumë i njohur.
Një ditë gjenerali austriak, guvernator i qytetit, e thirri mjeshtrin e ri dhe i kërkoi një marsh për trupat e tij.
- Gjeneral, - u përgjigj ftohtë Verdi. - Po të doni unë kam vetëm ariet e tërheqjes.


* Verdi ishte patriot dhe për këtë ka prova të shumta. Që nga "Oberto" (1839) e deri te "Falstafi" (1893) gjithë vepra muzikore e Verdit përshkohet nga dashuria e zjarrtë për atdheun.
Çdo notë e muzikës së tij ishte një thirrje për luftë kundër pushtuesit dhe çdo melodi kthehej në himn popullor.Çdo shfaqje kthehej në një demostrim patriotik, që shkaktonte zemërimin e policisë austriake. Në shenjë mirënjobjeje kompozoi një himn kushtuar Maxinit J). Gjatë Luftës së Parë për pavarësi përkrahu nënshkrimin e një dokumenti në favor të të plagosurve në luftë. Më pas u zgjodh deputet në Parlamentin e parë italian.


* Kur Verdi ishte në shtëpinë e botuesit për t'i dorëzuar partiturën e Trovatores erdhi një kritik muzike, i cili e pa partiturën dhe i kërkoi leje au-torit që të provonte në piano disa pjesë të operës. Verdi ia dha lejen dhe zgjo-dhi vetë pjesët që kritiku do të luante në piano. Në fillim ishte kori Xhitanët.
- Si të duket? - i tha Verdi kritikut. Kritiku nuk mbeti aspak i kënaqur. Verdi fërkoi duart duke qeshur dhe i dha një pjesë tjetër të operës. As kjo nuk u miratua prej tij.
Verdi u tregua shumë i kënaqur dhe e përqafoi:
- Po çfarë do të thotë ky përqafim? - thirri i habitur kritiku.
- I dashur miku im, - iu përgjigj mjeshtri, - duhet ta dini se unë kam bërë një vepër popullore që t'iu pëlqejë të gjithëve përveç kritikëve. Në qoftë se të pëlqen ty nuk do t'i pëlqejë shumicës. Tashti gjykimi yt mohues më siguron suksesin e muzikës sime.


* Opera e parë "Oberto" pati sukses të plotë. Ajo i siguroi Verdit mbrojtjen e një sipërmarrësi me emër, i cili që nga ky rast pati besim të patundur te muzikanti i ri. Ai i besoi Verdit për të vënë në muzikë një libret me titull "I syrgjynosuri". Po në këtë kohë sipërmarrësi i dha edhe Merelit1J një libret për kompozim, por ky nuk e pëlqeu dhe shkoi te Verdi për të këmbyer libretin me të. Verdi kishte respekt për Merelin dhe pranoi ta këmbente. Libreti që mori ishte "Nabuko".
Nga leximi i libretit të "Nabukos" Verdi mbeti i pakënaqur, nuk e pëlqeu dhe vrapoi te Mereli për të rimarrë libretin e parë. U deshën përpjekje të mëdha për ta bindur që të hiqte dorë nga mendimi i tij. "Nabuko" ishte krijuar enkas për gjeninë e Verdit, kurse "I syrgjenosuri" ishte i dobët dhe nuk u vlerësua fare kur u paraqit në skenë.


* Verdi ishte shumë kërkues në prova. Në Firence provat e "Makbethit" vazhduan tre muaj. Vetëm dueti midis baritonit dhe primadonës në aktin e parë u provua në piano pesëqind herë. Megjithatë, Verdi nuk ishte i kënaqur. Kur teatri ishte plot me njerëz në shfaqjen e premierës dhe aktorët kishin veshur kostumet, mjeshtri thirri baritonin dhe primadonën, i futi në një sallë dhe kërkoi nga dy artistët të provonin dhe një herë duetin e famshëm.
Baritoni i lodhur nga provat nuk duroi më dhe thirri:
- Po kemi bërë tashmë pesëqind prova! Dhe Verdi qetë- qetë i tha:
- Mbas pak nuk do të më thuash më kështu, sepse do të bëhen pesëqind e një.


* Provat e "Rigoletos" kishin mbaruar por mungonte kënga që tenori duhej të këndonte në fund të aktit. Vetëm në provat e përgjithshme, kur tenori ishte shumë i preokupuar, Verdi dorëzoi të famshmen "La dona e mobile" (gruaja është e lëvizshme). Për këtë arie mori shkas nga një sonatinë e Bethovenit. Publiku e mësoi shumë shpejt dhe nisi ta këndojë menjëherë pas shfaqjes së parë.
Viktor Hygoi u zemërua shumë me Verdin kur vepra e tij "Ernani" u shfaq në Paris me titullin "I syrgjynosuri". E njëjta gjë ndodh edhe me "Rigoleton", titulli i veprës së tij të njohur "Mbreti dëfrehet". Kjo ndërhyrje e muzikantit italian e inatosi shumë.
Hygoit nuk po i durohej sa ta shikonte shfaqjen, kur dëgjoi kurtetin final, në të cilën dy vetë qajnë dhe dy të tjerë tallen, dramaciteti i lartë romantik arriti kulmin me emocionet e thella lirike. Atëherë poeti i madh francez e delkaroi veten të mundur dhe pranoi që drama e tij ishte ndjerë më shumë nga rivali i tij italian.


* Franca e donte Verdin ta kishte për vete dhe i propozoi disa herë të vendosej në Paris ku të shkruante opera për teatrin e tij të madh të muzikës dhe të drejtonte konservatorin.


* Më 1862 u dha në Firence "Atila" që nuk pati shumë sukses sepse këngëtarët ishin të papërshtatshëm. Kur mbaroi shfaqja sipërmarrësi e pyeti Verdin sesii ishte dukur shfaqja.
- Një Atila i përkryer, pikërisht në karakter, - thirri Verdi, - aq i vërtetë saqë të gjithë këngëtarët ishin ostrogotë dhe vizigotë, barbarë të vërtetë.


* Në kohën kur kompozonte Traviatën, Verdi ishte në humor të keq. Fliste shumë pak dhe rrinte i mënjanuar orë të tëra në dhomën e tij. Ta lajmëroje për të ngrënë mëngjesin dhe drekën ishte punë e vështirë. Askush nuk guxonte ta thërriste. Një mbrëmje, kur kishte kaluar një gjysme ore nga koha e caktuar për të ngrënë darkë, e shoqja, Xhuzepina, mori guximin që ta thërriste për të ngrënë. Kur u bë gati për të trokitur në derën e dhomës, u tërhoq sepse dëgjoi disa tinguj që mjeshtri po përsëriste në piano. Verdi e përdorte rrallë pianon për të kompozuar, prandaj së shoqes iu duk e çuditshme dhe ndenji prapa derës për t'a dëgjuar. Melodia ishte aq mallëngjyese saqë ajo harroi përse kishte ardhur dhe sytë iu mbushën me lot. Ishte e famshmja: "Lamtumirë o e kaluar".
Ai kishte një shtëpi në Buseto", ku kalonte orët më të mira të jetës së tij. - Këtu, - thoshte Verdi, - jam gjithnjë në mes të kafshëve, të atyre kafshëve më të mira që janë me katër këmbë.


* Verdi po shëtiste afër shtëpisë së tij në Sant Agata2), me poetin Gislanconi, autor i libretit të Aidës. Jo shumë larg vilës ishte një grumbull i madh plehu i rregulluar dhe i sistemuar mirë.
- Unë nuk e kuptoj sesi ti e mban kaq afër shtëpisë një grumbull plehu, - i tha poeti.
- Duket që nuk merr vesh nga buqësia. Unë e njoh mirë vlerën praktike të këtij plehu. Kurse ti flet si për një gjë pa vlerë. E di ti se ky plehu këtu, që ty nuk ta zë synë kushton të paktën pesë mijë lira?
- Pesë mijë lira? Lum ti. Po ky vleka më shumë se libreti i "Aidës", që sapo ma paguan. Mjeshtri qeshi dhe heshti, por nuk e harroi vërejtjen e poetit. Pastaj i shkroi shtëpisë Rikordi që të llogaritej një, dy ose tre përqid mbi të gjitha të ardhurat e kaluara të "Aidës" dhe kjo përqindje t'i shkonte libretistit edhe për shfaqjet e ardhshme.
Gislanconi arriti kështu të siguronte të ardhura të mira jashtë kontrate.


* Verdi ishte i përmbajtur në raste gëzimi. Kur në Napoli u dha "Aida", megjithëse shfaqja ishte triumfale, mjeshtri nuk i tha asgjë drejtuesit të orkestrës, Uzilio, që kishte bashkëpunuar dhe kishte ndihmuar shumë për realizimin e spektaklit.
Uzilio i tha:
- Po si kështu, as dhe një shtrëngim dore.
Një mbrëmje pas shfaqjes, kur binte shi i rrëmbyer, Uzilio e ftoi mjeshtrin në karrocë, që ta çonte në shtëpi. Verdi pranoi të hipë. Gjatë rrugës kuajt u trembën dhe karroca u zmbraps. Verdi u hodh përpjetë dhe u përplas në qafën e drejtorit të orkestrës.
- Ah, ja më në fund, më përqafuat, - thirri i kënaqur ai.
Kur rreziku kaloi dhe karroca u nis prapë për udhë, Verdi e përqafoi Uzilion dhe i tha:
- Ky është përqafim falenderimi, ndërsa ai i pari ishte nga që u hodha përpjetë. Pastaj ia dha të qeshurit.


* Verdi po rrinte në një kafene të Montekatinit me dy miq të tij. Drejtori i orkestrës së lokalit duke u përkulur me respekt, i kërkoi se ç'pjesë muzikore duhej të luanin për ta.
- Zgjidh vetë ç'të duash, - i tha mjeshtri ftohtë, - vetëm të lutem jo nga malli i Xhuzepe Verdit.
Të dy miqtë që e lëvduan për modestinë e tij Verdi iu përgjigj:
- Jo të dashur miq, nuk është çështje modestie. Dua ta ruaj veten nga dhembja që më shkakton interpretimi i keq i muzikës sime.


* Për një nevojë të ngutshme personale, në mesin e një dimri të ashpër, Verdi shkoi në vilën e tij në Sant Agata, ku ndejti nja dy a tre ditë. Aty pranë kalonin fshatarët dhe fëmijët e zbathur nëpër borë. I mallëngjyer dërgoi njerëz në Parma që të blinin njëqind palë këpucë me numra të ndryshëm, shtatëdhjetë e pesë për të rritur dhe njëzet e pesë për fëmijë. Këpucët i blenë në dy-tre dyqane të ndryshme dhe i fytën bashkë në një thes, ku u ngatërruan njëra me tjetrën. Në mbrëmje mjeshtri i shquar i muzikës i bëri palë-palë dhe i futi prapë në thes. Atë thes Verdi ia dorëzoi priftit të Busetos dhe i tha:
- U a shpërndani atyre që janë zbathur, nuk mund t'i shoh të varfërit që të ecin në mes të janarit, këmbëzbathur nëpër borë. Vetëm nuk dua që ata ta marrin vesh që këto këpucë i kanë prej meje.


* E pyetën Verdin se cilën prej operave të tij pëlqente më shumë.
- Është një pyetje - tha ai, - që nuk di t'i jap përgjigje.
Po mund t'ju them vetëm këtë: po të isha mësues muzike do të pëlqeja - "Rigoleton", po të isha diletant "Traviatën" dhe po të isha as njeri as tjetri do të pëlqeja "Trovatoren".


* Xhuzepe Verdi priti gjatë në stacionin hekurudhor të Rakoltës, sepse treni i tij priste të shkëmbehej me atë të Venecies. Konduktori i tha kryetarit të stacionit se në një vagon të klasit të parë ishte kompozitori i "Traviatës". Kryetari i stacionit, admirues i Verdit, pati rastin e mirë që të shkëmbente ca fjalë me muzikantin e madh dhe po të ishte e mundur të merrte autografin e tij. Mirëpo Verdi nuk afrohej lehtë dhe admiruesit të tij iu dha të gjente rrugëzgjidhje. Hapi portën e vagonit dhe i kërkoi biletën. Verdi ia dorëzoi dhe kryetari i stacionit, pasi e kontrolloi, filloi bisedën për shërbimin në tren.
- A nuk po ju shqetëson ky vagon kaq i papastër?
- Po nuk gjeta tjetër më të mirë - dhe u ula këtu.
- Megjithatë, ju nuk duhet t'i vinit këmbët në ndenjëse. Më falni po nuk është gjest i kulturuar.
- Po më merrni për person pa edukatë, ë? -Po!
- Ah, po kjo është e padurueshme. Më jepni librin e përshtypjeve dhe do të merrni vesh se kush jam unë. Kryetari i stacionit shkoi shpejt, mori librin e tij të autografëve dhe Verdi bëri vërejtjet e tij. Atëhere ai i tregoi Verdit të vërtetën dhe i kërkoi falje muzikantit të madh. Pastaj admiruesi i flaktë e çoi në një vagon tjetër të pastruar mirë dhe të stolisur me lule.


* Një ministër shkroi në shtyp: "Pas Eosinit, nuk ka gjë tjetër të mirë, përveç katër operave të Majerbejerit". Verdi shkroi letër proteste kundër këtij gjykimi të padrejtë. Ai nuk protestoi për veten e vet, por për injorimin zyrtar të Belinit dhe të Donixetit. Me këtë rast ia ktheu ministrit dekoratat që i kishte dhënë qeveria italiane. Thonë se për t'u hakmarrë ndaj ministrit, Verdi shkroi "Aidën".


* Verdi i donte shumë qentë. Ai thoshte:
- Në teatër shpesh jam i rrethuar nga qen të racës së keqe. Mbaj pranë meje një, që të paktën nuk pretendon se leh mirë.
Xhuzepe Verdi e fshihte ndjeshmërinë e tij. Një mikeshe të dashur ai i tha një ditë:
- Më besoni, vetëm mos i thuaj askujt, po unë nganjëherë qaj në vetmi.


* Kur vdiq Vagneri, Verdi u hidhërua shumë dhe thirri i pikëlluar: - Oh, trishtim, Vagneri vdiq! Pietro Maskanji shkoi për të takuar Verdin. Ai kishte hapur mbi piano një volum të Bahut. Verdi që e vuri re se Maskanji po shikonte, volumin e hapur të Bahut, i tha:
- Ky ky duhet studiuar!Dhe do të më pëlqente shumë që ju ta interpretoni në koncertet e konservatorit tuaj në Pezaro. Kur u takua me Maskanjin e pyeti në se kritikët po e trajtonin mirë. Në fakt, në atë kohë Maskanji nuk po trajtohej mirë, por ai u hutua nga kjo pyetje e papritur dhe nuk diti si të përgjigjej. Mjeshtri e kuptoi mirë atë që nuk mund të thoshte Maskanji dhe duke qeshur i tha:
- Eh, more Maskanji, për të qenë i dashur dhe i vlerësuar nga kritikët duhet të bëhesh plak.



* Një herë tjetër Verdi i tha Maskanjit se kishte marrë vesh se ai po e kompozonte "Mbretin Lir".
- Në qoftë se kjo është e vërtetë, - i tha Verdi, - unë kam një material të gjerë të studiuar për këtë temë dhe do të jem i lumtur t'jua jap.
- Mjeshtër, po pse a nuk e keni kompozuar vetë "Mbretin Lir"? Verdi mbylli sytë si për të kujtuar diçka. Pastaj i tha ngadalë:
- Skena kur Mbreti Lir është vetëm në pyll më kall datën. Maskanji kërceu në këmbë dhe fytyrëzbehtë i tha:
- Ju, gjigandi i dramës... jeni frikësuar... po unë... unë. Maskanji nuk foli më për kompozimin e Mbretit Lir.


* Në moshë të thyer, Verdit iu shtua hidhërimi. Një mikut të tij i tha: - Mendoj se jeta është një marrëzi e madhe dhe është ajo më e keqja,
më e padobishmja. Ç'kemi bërë?Mendohu sa të duash, përgjigja është një
e vetme, poshtëruese dhe e trishtuar: asgjë.


* Edhe pse ishte zgjedhur deputet, Xhuzepe Verdi u mor shumë pak me politikë. Kur gjendja ishte shumë e trazuar e nga kjo erdhi kriza ministeriale, Verdi nuk u shqetësua për ato që ndodhnin rreth tij në parlament, por kompozoi me përsosmëri e me gjallëri një tekst ritual. Përveç këtyre fjalëve mjeshtri vuri në muzikë rrokjen "Uh" dhe shënimin poshtë: "Me gojë të mbyllur"!


* Një mik udhëtonte me Verdin në tren. Kur erdhi kontrolli Verdi nxori biletën. Miku u habit dhe e pyeti sesi ishte e mundur që ai, një senator i mbretërisë, të blinte biletë. Mjeshtri u ngrys në fytyrë dhe me një lëvizje të shpatullave u përgjigj vrazhdë dhe i mërzitur.
 T'u japin udhëtimin falas senatorëve që janë senatorë. Unë jam mjështër muzike dhe nuk njoh asnjë të drejtë që të udhëtoj me shpenzimet e shetit.


* Pas suksesit të "Obertos" sipërmarrësi Mereli, deshi që mjeshtri i ri të merrte përsipër të kompozonte tri opera të tjera. Midis tyre njëra do të ishte komike ("Tinzari Stanislav") dhe do vihej në skenë në vjeshtën e vitit 1840.
Në atë kohë mjeshtri u sëmur shumë rëndë për disa ditë, dhe pa u bërë mirë, ia nisi punës për operën komike. lu sëmurën rëndë të dy fëmijët dhe njëri pas tjetrit vdiqën. Mbas pak i vdiq edhe gruaja e adhuruar, Margarita, e goditur nga një hemorragji cerebrale.
Midis këtyre fatkeqësive familjare ai duhej të kompozonte një opera komike për të përmbushur detyrimin. Vepra doli e dobët dhe, kur më 2 shtator 1840 u shfaq në Skala për herë të parë, ajo nuk pati fare sukses.


* Kur ishte në Petërburg, Verdi duke dalë nga stacioni i trenit, dëgjoi disa nota të "Trovatores" dhe pa në mes të sheshit një grumbull njerëzish që kishin rrethuar disa instrumentistë italianë që po sakatonin melodinë e kësaj opere.
- Megjithatë, - u tregonte Verdi më vonë të afërmve të tij, - nuk mund ta merrni me mënd se sa më mallëngjeu muzika ime, ndonëse e luajtur keq nga disa bashatdhetarë të mërguar në tokë të huaj.


* Kur u shfaq në Petërburg "Forca e Fatit", cari tha për Verdin: - Ai është shumë më i fortë se unë.

----------


## Davius

*VERNE, Horac*



VERNE Horac (1789-1863) piktori vizatues francez



* Horac Verne udhëtoi për në Zvicër dhe u ndal për të bërë skica në bregun e liqenit të Gjenevës. Një damë angleze iu afrua piktorit për të parë ç'po bënte. Ajo mori guximin t'i jepte disa këshilla. Artisti i moshuar e dëgjoi me shumë vëmendje dhe e falenderoi mësuesen e tij të re. Një ditë më pas Verne u nis për në Lozanë. Në të njëjtën anije ishte edhe dama angleze, që i kishte dhënë këshilla. Ajo iu afrua dhe i tha:
- Më kanë thënë se në këtë anije është edhe Horac Verne, ju jeni francez dhe duhet ta njihni, prandaj ju lutem të ma tregoni.
- Patjetër, - u përgjigj Verne me të qeshur, - piktori që kërkoni ëhtë ai që dje ka pasur nderin të marrë leksion prej jush.


* Mareshalli Kornobel porositi portretin.e tij te Horac Verne. Kur e mori iu duk se ishte bërë shumë i trashë dhe i ngjallur.
Atëherë piktori mori kompasin dhe me të mati çdo përmasë të portretit dhe të origjinalit.
Si u bind për saktësinë e përmasave mareshalli tha:
- Meqë jam pikërisht kështu si dukem në portret, qenkam i shëmtuar, një i shëmtuar që të kall datën


* Baroni Rotshild1) e porositi portretin e tij te Horaci por për çudi e quajti të lartë çmimin njëqind e pesëdhjetë luigj që i kërkoi piktori i shquar. Kur filloi të bënte pazarllëk, Horaci ia ngriti çmimin në dyqind luigj, pastaj në treqind dhe më në fund thirri me sa fuqi që kishte:
- Pesëqind luigj ose pa para fare!
Ai bëri një tablo të shquar ku e paraqiti baronin si çifut që kërkon të shpëtojë arkën e tij plot me flori dhe gurë të çmuar.

----------


## Davius

*VERNE, Klaud*


VERNE Klaud (1714-1789) një nga piktorët më të njohur të peisazhit francez të shekullit XVIII



* Piktori Klaud Verne shkoi te Volteri. Ai e priti me dashamirësi të madhe dhe i tha:
- Verne, ju do të mbeteni i pavdekshëm. Ngjyrat tuaja janë të pashlyeshme.
Verne u përgjigj me modesti:
- Por më e pashlyeshme është ngjyra juaj e shkrimit.


* Klaud Verne ishte në bordin e një anijeje në det të hapur. Papritmas shpërtheu furtuna që tronditi edhe detarët më të mësuar. Dallgë të larta në ngjyrë shumë të errët dhe kreshta me shkumë e përplasnin anijen. Ajo herë ngrihej shumë lart dhe herë fundosej në humnerën e errët. Të gjithë në anije u tmerruan dhe përpiqeshin t'i jepnin zemër njeri- tjetrit. Vetëm Verne, që se kishte mendjen te frika, ishte mbërthyer te parapeti i anijes dhe admironte shfaqjen e mahnitshme duke thirrur:
- 0 zot i madh. Sa gjë e bukur!

----------


## Davius

*VESTINGHAUS, Zhorzh*



VESTINGHAUS Zhorzh (1846-1914) shpikës i famshëm i frenave me të njëjtin emër


* Zhorzhi ishte ende i ri kur rastisi në përplasjen e dy trenave. Kjo erdhi nga dobësia e frenave. Aty i ra ndërmend se do të ishte më mirë që frenat të mos manovroheheshin në vagona të veçantë, por vetëm nga makinisti i lokomotivës. E studioi problemin dhe arriti të krijonte një tip frenash, që mbanin emrin e tij. Në atë kohë ato ishin një prej përparimeve më të mëdha të teknikës hekurudhore.


* Kur Vestinghauzi përgatiti aparatin e tij, ai shkoi në drejtorinë e një ndërmarrjeje të madhe hekurudhore të Nju- Jorkut për t'i shpjeguar përparësitë që kishte shpikja e tij. Atëhere atë e morën për njeri të marrë.
- Doni pra që të ndaloni trenin me anën e ajrit? - e pyeti drejtori i shoqërisë. - Eh, ikni se nuk kam kohë të merrem me të çmendur si ju.
Po Vestinghausi nuk u tërhoq nga e tija. U nis për në Pitsburg dhe atje u njoh me Andrea Karnexh një i ri i guximshëm të cilit i shpjegoi për frenat e tij. Karnexh foli me drejtorin e nje shoqërie hekurudhore e cila vuri në dispozicion të shpikësit të ri një tren. Provat dolën me sukses dhe frenat u përshtatën në tren. Kjo qe një nga mrekullitë e asaj kohe.



* Vestinghausi nuk u ndal vetëm te frenat, që morën emrin e tij. Në Pitsburg ishte një ofiçinë nja dyzet milje larg qytetit. Ajo shërbente për t'u dhënë gaz disa ofiçinave që kishte afër. Asnjë person privat e asnjë shoqëri nuk guxonte të ndërmerrte punimet e nevojshme dhe të siguronte impiantet për të furnizuar gjithë qytetin me gaz. Ata kishin frikë të prishnin disa milionë.
Por Vestinghaus i bëri mirë llogaritë dhe arriti në përfundimin që kjo punë duhej t'i jepte shumë fitime.
Ai themeloi një shoqëri (këtë nuk e pati të lehtë). Pasi i vendosi tubacionet të gjitha në vend atëherë u bind se kishte të drejtë.


* Një njeri shkoi të takonte në zyrë një mikun e tij, që ishte kryetar i një prej bankave më të mëdha të Pitsburgut. Kur po bisedonin ra zilja e telefonit. Kryetari e mori menjëherë receptorin dhe me të dëgjuar zërin e Vestinghausit e ngriti më shumë zërin e vet që ai të mos e njihte.
Kur mbaroi biseda telefonike, miku e pyeti se përse i kishte thënë që nuk ishte këtu? Dhe kryetari iu përgjigj:
- Ai me të cilin fola ishte Vestinghausi. Po t'i thosha të vërtetën që jam këtu, ai do të vinte dhe patjetër do të më kërkonte para hua. Tani për tani banka është shkundur nga mjetet monetare. Po të vinte menjëherë unë nuk do të isha në gjendje të thosha jo. Ky njeri është i pandalshëm.

----------


## Davius

*VIRGJILI, Pubël Maroni*



VIRGJILI (Pubël Maroni) (70-19 p.e.s.) një prej poetëve më të mëdhenj latinë



* Virgjili kishte miqësi me një mecenat të fuqishëm, këshilltar të Augustit, i cili nuk i shërbeu kurrë, vetëm sa e njohu me Horacin. Ishte njeri që zbuloi talentin e poetit.


* Virgjili ishte shumë modest dhe kokulur dhe nuk guxonte të fliste përpara personash autoritarë. Kur ishte pranë perandorit rrinte si zakonisht i heshtur. Filisti, bufoni i oborrit, e thumboi dhe i tha:
- Pra, jeni memec. Si duket nuk keni gjuhë. Por edhe suikur të keni, nuk dini ta përdorni vetë.
Virgjili u përgjigj në mënyrë lakonike:
- Është e vërtetë që unë nuk flas. Për mua flasin veprat e mia.


* Virgjili ishte shumë i thjeshtë dhe u shmangej nderimeve publike. Populli i Romës e admironte dhe nuk linte rast pa e brohoritur. Njëherë, kur hyri në teatër, gjithë publiku papritmas u ngrit në këmbë dhe brohoriti. Ky nderim i rezervohej vetëm perandorëve.


* Kritiku Kornific fliste keq për poetin. Kur i thanë Virgjilit, ai ashtu i heshtur dhe i durueshëm siç ishte, u përgjigj:
- Kjo gjë më çudit shumë, sepse nuk i kam bërë keq atij njeriu. Por duket se çdo poet ka cmirë poetët e tjerë. Sa për mua e vetmja hakmarrje kundër kritikëve të mij është të përfitoj nga këshillat e tyre të mira.

----------


## Davius

*VOLTA, Aleksandër*



VOLTA Aleksandër (1754-1827) fizikant italian



* Volta ishte fëmijë me pjekuri të vonë. Në katër vitet e parë të jetës së tij dyshohej se mos ishte memec dhe mos kishte tru të pazhvilluar. Vetëm në moshën shtatëvjeçare shpërtheu mendja e tij dhe mori shpejt një zhvilhm te dukshëm. I ati thoshte shpesh:
- Kam pasur në shtëpi një xhevahir dhe nuk e paskam ditur.


* Pasi hyri në një seminar jezuit, prifti Jeronim, mësuesi i shkollës, kërkoi ta bindte Voltën për të hyrë në shërbim të urdhërit Jezuit.
- Ju, - i tha, - i keni të gjitha të dhënat për t'u bërë një bir i denjë i Shën Injacit^.
Aleksandri nuk kishte asnjë dëshirë për karrierën fetare. Ai tallej me përpjekjet e At Jeronimit, i cili më pas nuk i kurseu mallkimet, dhe "parashikoi" se Volta do të bëhej një vagabond pa kurrfarë vlere.


* Kur ishte pedagog në universitetin e Pavias dhe i dëgjuar në botë për shumë shpikje, Vbltën e akuzuan kolegët, profesorë të fizikës, se arrinte në përfundimet e shpikjeve të tij në mënyrë empirike, pa bërë njehsime. Thuhej, dhe kjo ishte e vërtetë, se ai nuk ishte shumë i thellë në matematikë. Kur në katedrën e fizikës të Pavias dolën disa probleme të fizikës, të mbushura me vija gjeometrike e njehsime, Volta u mundua t'i zgjidhte duke përdorur terma të përgjithshme. Ai nuk e mohonte që e njihte pak matematikën, por deklaronte se me shpikjet e tij ua kishte kaluar matematikanëve më të mëdhenj dhe kritikëve më ambiciozë.


* Kur Volta shpiku pilën Arrago2) e përcaktoi atë si shpikjen më të mrekullueshme të njerëzimit. Napoleon Bonaparti u interesua shumë për këtë zbulues. Ai kërkoi ta njihte Voltën dhe të ishte i pranishëm në provat e tij. E ftoi në Akademinë e Shkencave dhe propozoi që institucioni ta nderonte shpikësin me medalje ari. Për këtë u votua, megjithëse, rregullorja e Akademisë nuk lejonte që një nderim i tillë t'i bëhej të huajve. Bonaparti i shtoi medaljes edhe një çmim prej gjashtë mijë frangash.
Për këto vlerësime Volta i thoshte gruas, se ndaj jetës së trazuar me lavdi të kotë parapëlqente njëmijë herë më shumë qetësinë dhe ëmbëlsinë e jetës familjare.

* Kur gjithë bota entuziazmohej për zbulimet e Voltës, ai pohonte se nuk e kuptonte gjithë atë entuziazëm.
- Që këto lojërat e mija mund t'ju interesojnë fizikantëve, këtë e kuptoj, por që aq shumë njerëz bëjnë gjithë atë zhurmë, këtë nuk e kuptoj. Por, në fund të fundit, unë nuk kam zbuluar asgjë të re dhe thelbësore. Besoj se në gjithë këtë zhurmë është më shumë tërbimi i modës, - thoshte Volta.


* Kur ishte moshuar dhe për njëzetepesë vjet kishte dhënë mësim, kërkoi të dilte në pension. Napoleonit, të cilit i kishin kërkuar pëlqimin,
tha:
- Në qoftë se mësimi është i rëndë për Voltën, duhet t'ia lironi peshën. Le të bëjë sikur edhe një leksion në vit, por të mbetet. Gjenerali i mirë vdes në fushën e betejës.
Dhe Volta mbeti pa dalë në pension.


* Volta kishte gjakftohtësi të habitshme. Në një udhëtim e sulmuan hajdutët. Qetë - qetë ai hyri në bisedë me ta për rreziqet e jetës së tyre plot aventura, për rreziqet e udhëtarëve dhe, më në fund, i bindi që të ndërronin udhën e vjedhjeve.
- Ju ngjani çuditërisht me një fëmijë që kam njohur gjashtëdhjetë vjet më parë po në këtë vend. Pastaj i tregoi edhe emrin e fëmijës. Atëhere Volteri mori vesh se ky plak ishte fëmija që kishte njohur gjashtëdhjetë vjet të shkuara.


* Një udhëtar francez kaloi nëpër zallishtet e malit Athos (Greqi). Atje takoi rrugës një plak të moshuar që po shëtiste.
Kur plaku mori vesh se udhëtari ishte francez, iu afrua dhe e pyeti:
- Ju lutem, më thoni, a rron zotni Volteri?
Udhëtari francez u kthye në atdhe dhe ia tregoi këtë eposod filozofit të madh. Volteri u emocionua shumë.

* Kur vajti në Angli, Volteri shkoi për vizitë te poeti anglez Kongrev^. Ai nuk dëshironte aspak që të përmendeshin veprat e tij, prandaj i tha Volterit:
- Ju lutem mos më flisni për poezitë e mia. Më quani si një njeri të thjeshtë.
Po të ishit njeri i zakonshëm, nuk do të kisha marrë mundimin që t'ju vizitoja, - ia ktheu Volteri.
Kur po shfaqej një tragjedi e Volterit, Monteskjenë e zuri gjumi. Volteri, që ishte së bashku me të, e zgjoi dhe i tha: - Zoti kryetar, mos kujtoni se jeni në audiencë!?
Volta pinte shumë kafe pa sheqer. Kur e pyetën se përse nuk i hidhte sheqer kafesë, Volta u përgjigj:

----------


## Davius

*VOLTER, Fransua Mari Rue*


VOLTER (Fransua Mari Rue) (1694-1778) filozof deist francez, shkrimtar satirik, historian, përfaqësues i shquar i iluminizmit



* Në një udhëtim Volteri zbriti nga karroca për të këmbyer kuajt. Aty pranë ishte një plak afërsisht në moshën e tij. Diku e kishte parë, iu afrua dhe pastaj i tha:
- Ju ngjani çuditërisht me një fëmijë që kam njohur gjashtëdhjetë vjet më parë po në këtë vend. Pastaj i tregoi edhe emrin e fëmijës. Atëhere Volteri mori vesh se ky plak ishte fëmija që kishte njohur gjashtëdhjetë vjet të shkuara.


* Një udhëtar francez kaloi nëpër zallishtet e malit Athos (Greqi). Atje takoi rrugës një plak të moshuar që po shëtiste.
Kur plaku mori vesh se udhëtari ishte francez, iu afrua dhe e pyeti:
- Ju lutem, më thoni, a rron zotni Volteri?
Udhëtari francez u kthye në atdhe dhe ia tregoi këtë eposod filozofit të madh. Volteri u emocionua shumë.


* Kur vajti në Angli, Volteri shkoi për vizitë te poeti anglez Kongrev^. Ai nuk dëshironte aspak që të përmendeshin veprat e tij, prandaj i tha Volterit:
- Ju lutem mos më flisni për poezitë e mia. Më quani si një njeri të thjeshtë.
Po të ishit njeri i zakonshëm, nuk do të kisha marrë mundimin që t'ju vizitoja, - ia ktheu Volteri.


* Kur po shfaqej një tragjedi e Volterit, Monteskjenë e zuri gjumi. Volteri, që ishte së bashku me të, e zgjoi dhe i tha: - Zoti kryetar, mos kujtoni se jeni në audiencë!?

* Një mbrëmje në Potsdam, pas një dreke të shkëlqyer, Volteri bëri portretin e një princi të mirë që e krahasoi me një despot dhe tiran: Të gjithë e dëgjuan me shumë vëmendje fjalën e filozofit të madh, kurse mbreti i Prusisë u trondit shumë nga gojtaria e Volterit dhe nisi të qajë. Volteri e ndërpreu fjalën e tij, i hodhi një sy mbretit dhe thirri:
- Vështroni, vështroni! Tigri po qan!


* Një abat i dëgjuar shkroi një satirë kundër Volterit. Ai kur e takoi filozofin i tha për t'u justifikuar:
- Eshtë e nevojshme që të jetoj edhe unë.
- Unë nuk shoh ndonjë nevojë të tillë, - i tha prerë Volteri.


* Në moshën tetëdhjetëvjeçare Volteri ishte dobësuar dhe zbehur shumë. Megjithatë, ai mbahej gjallë dhe vazhdonte të punonte, të lexonte dhe të shkruante. Një njeri që e vizitoi tha:
- Ai është një i vdekur që kanë harruar ta varrosin.


* Në Fërne Volteri ndërtoi një kishë. Në fasadën e saj shkroi : "Deo erexit Voltaire"2). Me të tallur u thoshte vizitorëve duke treguar mbishkrimin:
- Dy emra të mëdhenj që kanë mbirë së bashku.


* - Babai i Volterit dëshironte ta bënte të birin gjyqtar, meqenëse në atë kohë postet zyrtare në Francë bliheshin, ai ishte gati të shpenzonte shumë që të shihte të birin në atë post.
- I thonë babait tim, - iu përgjigj Volteri atyre që e këshillonin ta dëgjonte prindin, - se nuk di të bëj një punë të nderuar që blihet. Unë do të fitoj një vend pune që nuk kushton asgjë.


* Qysh fëmijë u fut në kolegjin jezuit "Luigji i madh". Në këtë kolegj nuk ndizej zjarr derisa të ngrinte uji në pilën e Kapelës. Atëhere Volteri që mërdhinte shumë; për të bërë që të ngrinte sa më shpejt uji i shenjtë dhe të ndizeshin stufat, mblidhte në kopësht copa akulli dhe i hidhte fshehurazi në ujin e shenjtë.


* Volteri shkonte nëpër sallonet e aroistokracisë, por gjuha e tij thumbuese dhe shpirti i tij ironik bënin që të kishte shumë armiq. Duka Rohan, që rridhte nga një fis i madh fisnikësh, u mërzit nga qëndrimi i Volterit dhe pyeti:
- Kush është ky djalosh që për të më kundërshtuar e ngre zërin kaq lart? Volteri iu përgjigj qetë qetë me ballin lart:
- Zotni dukë, unë jam një njeri që nuk mbaj në shpatulla ndonjë emër të madh, por ama e nderoj shumë emrin tim.
Duka doli i indinjuar. Disa orë më vonë Volteri po shkonte udhës dhe dy vetë e kapën dhe e rrahën me shkopinj. Duka ishte në një karrocë aty pranë dhe po shikonte skenën e turpshme të organizuar prej tij. Ndërkohë, ai i porositi njerëzit, që po kryenin aktin e ulët:
- Mos e goditni në kokë, brenda mund të ketë ndonjë gjë të mirë.



* I dërguan Volterit një tragjedi shumë të dobët dhe iu lutën që të jepte mendimin për të.
- Volteri e lexoi të gjithë me vëmendje të madhe, e vuri tragjedinë mbi tryezë dhe u tha të pranishmëve:
- E shikoni? Të shkruash një tragjedi si kjo është një gjë mjaft e lehtë. E vështirë është të shkruash për atë që e ka bërë këtë tragjedi.


* Volteri qysh në fëmijëri kishte pasion të madli për poezinë. Ai shkruante vargje gjithë ditën. Vëllai i tij më i madh ishte i dhënë pas fesë dhe diskutonte shpesh për çështje fetare. Babai i tyre thoshte:
- Kam dy djem, të çmendur: njeri në prozë dhe tjetri në poezi.
Një mik erdhi t'i thoshte Volterit se ai ishte dënuar që librat e tij të digjeshin në zjarr.
- Aq më mirë, - u përgjigj filozofi, - librat e mi janë si gështenjat që sa më shumë të piqen në zjarr aq më të mira bëhen.


* Volteri ishte shumë i njerëzishëm. Megjithëse ishte armik me Rusoin kur mësoi se ai ishte përndjekur i ofroi strehim në kështjellën e tij. Rusoi iu përgjigj:
-1 nderuari zotëri, unë nuk ju dua aspak dhe nuk kërkoj prej jush as mëshirë e as nderim.


* Volteri ishte shumë kërkues me aktorët. Në provat e tragjedisë së tij ai studionte veprën dhe bënte mjaft ndreqje. Një natë nuk mbylli sytë dhe në orën tre zgjoi shërbëtorin, e dërgoi tek aktori që luante rolin e tiranit, që të korigjonte një batutë. Shërbëtori i tha se në atë orë të gjithë flinin, por Volteri iu përgjigj:
- Shko, vrapo. Tiranët nuk flenë kurrë.


* Aktorët ishin aq të lodhur prej Volterit sa zonjusha Desmare, aktore e parë, nga frika se autori do t'i bënte korigjime të reja, nuk donte ta merrte rolin. Volteri i foli aktores së zemëruar, që kishte mbyllur derën, nëpërmjet vrimës së çelësit. Ajo ia mbylli edhe vrimën e bravës që të mos e dëgjonte. Volteri atëhere bëri një gjellë të mrekullueshme me thëllëza të pjekura dhe e ftoi. Në sqepin e dymbëdhjetë thëllëzave kishte nga një kartelë të vogël ku ai shkroi ndreqjet për rolin që do të luante aktorja.


* Volteri i priste shumë kollaj të huajt që e vizitonin në pallatin e tij në Fërne. Një prej vizitorëve, i përkëdhelur nga sjellja e njerëzishme, shprehu dëshirën të rrinte disa javë në kështjellë. Volteri iu kthye atëhere duke qeshur:
- Më duket se ju nuk doni t'i ngjani Don Kishotit. Ai i mori gjellëtoret për kështjella, kurse ju po i merrni kështjellat për gjellëtore.


* Një kritik e lavdëroi për qartësinë e stilit të tij. Volteri me modesti i tha:
- Përrenjtë e vegjël janë të kthjellët, dhe a e dini pse? Sepse nuk janë të thellë.


* Një ditë shkoi në Fërne një punëtor, të cilin e ndaluan të hynte. Ai deshi të takohej me çdo kusht me Volterin. Nga këmbëngulja e tij u krijua potere. Në mes të kësaj zhurme të madhe Volteri doli i zemëruar në dritare dhe thirri:
- Po më së fundi, ç'dreqin doni?
- Oh, asgjë tjetër veçse t'ju shikoja, - u përgjigj punëtori. Edhe unë bëj atë që bëni ju, bëj fenerë e ndriçoj botën.
Nga kënaqësiae përgjigjes Volteri e priti me përzemërsi.


* Në oborrin e Frederikut II po flitej. Një zotni gjerman mburrej me bukurinë e gjuhës gjermane. Volteri i tha se gjuha gjermane ishte shumë e ashpër dhe të fuste frikën kur e dëgjoje. Pastaj shtoi:
- Besoj se kur zoti dëboi nga parajsa tokësore paraardhësit tanë, duhet të ketë folur në gjermanisht.
- Mund të jetë ashtu, - u përgjigj mbreti Frederik,
duke marrë pjesë në bisedë, - por gjarpri që gënjeu Evën padyshim i foli frëngjisht.


* Një njeri i tha Volterit të mos punonte shumë dhe të mos pinte kafe me tepri.
- Kështu si po bëni ju, - i tha ai, - po vrisni veten tuaj.
- I dashur mik, - iu përgjigj Volteri, - unë kam lindur i vrarë.
* Në vitin 1778 një prift takoi Volterin dhe i kërkoi t'i ndërronte besimin fetar. Filozofi e dëgjoi me durim të madh dhe pastaj i tha:
- Ju lutem a mund ta di se kush ju ka dërguar?
- Kush më ka dërguar? Po vetë zoti më ka dërguar.
- Shumë mirë, - e mori prapë fjalën Volteri, - më jepni letërkredencialet.


* Volteri justifikohej me këtë frazë për pensionin që i kishte dhënë nipit të Kornejit, i cili ishte në fatkeqësi.
- Eshtë detyrë e çdo ushtari që të ndihmojë nipin e gjeneralit të tij.


* Dikush e shqetësoi për shumë kohë Volterin me letra të gjata dhe të kota. Volteri më së fundi i mërzitur i shkroi:
- Zotni, unë jam i vdekur dhe prandaj nuk mund t'u përgjigjem më letrave tuaja.
Mirëpo ai, që nuk donte të jepej, vazhdoi t'i shkruante Volterit me këtë adresë:
"Zotit Volter, në botën tjetër".


* Volterit iu desh të kargohej nga Franca për shkak të ideve dhe librave të tij. Një herë u kthye fshehurazi dhe në kufi doganierët i bënë të vetmen pyetje:
- A keni gjë me vete?
- Zotërinjtë e mij, - u përgjigj Volteri, - e vetmja gjë që dua të fus kontra-bandë është personi im.


* Kur Volteri ishte në oborrin e Frederikut të Madh të Prusisë një gjeneral i kërkoi t'i korrigjonte disa kujtime të shkruara. Ndërkohë, një shërbëtor i mbretit i dha Volterit disa vjersha të frederikut.
- E shikoni? - i tha Volteri gjeneralit, - mbreti më dërgoi ndërresat e palara për t'i larë, të tuat do t'i laj një herë tjetër.


* Volteri po shëtiste me disa miq të tij. Para tyre kaloi një prift. Volteri hoqi kapelen. Një nga të pranishmit e pyeti i habitur:
- Qenkeni pajtuar me zotin?
- Bah, - ia bëri Volteri, - përshëndeteni, por nuk flasim me njeri- tjetrin.


* E pyetën Volterin se ç'ndryshim ka midis të mirës dhe së bukurës. - E mira, - tha mjeshtri i madh, - ka gjithnjë nevojë për prova, kurse e bukura jo!


* Kur në Akademinë Franceze po diskutohej për disa fjalë që do të futeshin në fjalorin e famshëm^, Voltari tha:
- Gjuha jonë është një krenari e varfër, duhet t'i japim lëmoshë kundër
vullnetit të saj.


* Katerina II e Rusisë i dërgoi Volterit si dhuratë një kuti duhani prej fildishi, të punuar prej dorës së saj. Volteri i çoi një palë çorape që i kishte thurrur vetë dhe i shkroi: "Ju më dërguat një punë burri të bërë nga një grua, unë po ju çoj një punë gruaje të bërë nga një burrë".


* Volteri vMtoi stallat e mbretit të Prusxsë dhe u habit shume kur një kalë të zbukuruar me sende luksi që e mbanin më nnre> te Aty mëso! se ai ishte kali që Mshte mbajtur mbreti ne Pak më vonë takoi në rrugë një kalimtar të Y Kalimtari i tregox se Mshte marrë pjesë në ate Fipozofi i madh u pikëllua shumë nga trajtimi 


* Volteri e mbante shpesh me vete Biblën. Miqtë e tij habiteshin me të se ishte kundërshtar i librit të shenjtë.
- Po, a nuk është e natyrshme që një proçes gjyqësor të ketë gjithnjë parasysh edhe dokumentet e kundërshtarit? - thoshte filozofi i madh.


* Në ditët e fundit të jetës Volteri i tha priftit që erdhi për ta parë:
- Keni të drejtë, duhet hyrë në rrethin e kishës. Duhet që njeriu të vdesë me fenë e prindërve dhe të atdheut të tij.
Kështu, po të kisha lindur në brigjet e Gangut, do të jepja frymën e fundit duke mbajtur në dorë bishtin e lopës


* Kur u njoftua vdekja e Volterit, letrari Kol thirri: - Tashti që vdiq tirani i inteligjencies, në letërsi shpallin prapë republikë.

----------


## Davius

*THEMISTOKLIU*



THEMISTOKLIU (525-460 p.e.r.) burrë shteti i Greqisë së vjetër dhe prijës ushtarak në periudhën e luftërave greko-persiane


* Themistokliut i pëlqente lavdia që kur ishte fëmijë. Pas betejës së Maratonës lavdërimet e mëdha të athinasve për Miltiadhin i prishën humorin dhe Themistokliu ra në mendime. Kaloi netë të tëra pa gjumë dhe nuk shkonte të dëfrehej. Kur e pyeti një miku i tij për shkakun e kësaj gjendjeje ai u përgjigj:
-Trofetë e Miltiadhit ma prishin gjumin e natës.

* Një këngëtar i shquar iu lut Themistokliut t'i bënte një favor për diçka që nuk ishte e drejtë.
-I dashuri im, - iu përgjigj Themistokliu, - ti do pranoje sikur unë të kërkoja që të këndoje me nota false para publikut.


* Një athinas kishte një vajzë për të martuar. Ishin dy kandidatë që kërkonin vajzën. Njeri ishte burrë i pasur por budalla, tjetri ishte burrë i varfër por i zgjuar. Babai i vajzës shkoi të këshillohej me Themistokliun i cili i tha:
-Unë do të parapëlqeja një burrë pa pasuri ndaj një pasurie pa burrë.



* Themistokliu kishte një djalë që e donte shumë. Kur ua paraqiti miqve të tij, tha:
- E shikoni këtë fëmijë të vogël? Ky e qeveris gjithë Greqinë. Me që ata nuk po kuptonin gjë ai shtoi:
- Ai komandon nënën e tij si i do qejfi, nëna e tij më komandon mua që komandoj athinasit, të cilët komandojnë gjithë Greqinë.



* Pas betejës së Salaminës(Beteja e Salaminës që u zhvillua në v.449 p.e.r. ndërmjet grekëve dhe persianëve përfundoi me fitore të grekëve) magjistratët e Athinës donin të dinin se kush ishte gjenerali më me merita ndaj atdheut. Ata shpallën një referendum dhe kërkuan që nga grupi i gjeneralëve të jepnin dy emra.
Të gjithë gjeneralët vunë në fillim emrat e tyre dhe të dytin vunë emrin e Themistokliut. Atëherë magjistratët vendosën që i pari të ishte i padyshim, Themistokliu.



* Nga mosmirënjohja e disa qytetarëve të Athinës Themistokliu emigroi tek armiku i tij Kserksi. Ai e priti shumë mirë dhe e çmonte zotësinë e tij. E caktoi të qeverisë një provincë. Kur shpërtheu një luftë e re midis Greqisë dhe Persisë, Kserksi i ofroi Themistokliut komandën e ushtrisë persiane. Themistokliu u vu në mëdyshje të madhe. Ai nuk donte të luftonte kundër atdheut të tij dhe nga ana tjetër nuk dëshironte të tregohej mosmirënjohës ndaj mirëbërësit të tij të madh. Atëherë ai zgjodhi rrugën e vetvrasjes

----------


## Davius

*TALEJRAND, Sharl Moris*



TALEJRAND Sharl Moris (1754-1838) diplomat i shquar i njohur për politikën e tij të paprinciptë. Njeri shumë i zgjuar por tepër dinak dhe me karakter të lëkundur. Në rini ishte i jashtëmi Direktoratit të Napoleonit dhe më në fund pas prift e pastaj ministër restaurimit të Burbonëve u bë ministër i Financave të Luigjit XVII.



* Talejrandi, prifti i vogël pa abaci dhe pa të ardhura një mbrëmje u ndodh në sallonin e së famshmes Dë Beri, favorites së mbretit. Ai nuk merrte pjesë në bisedë, madje rrinte mënjanë i heshtur e i menduar. Zonjat e bukura dhe kurtizanët e hijshëm flisnin për qëndresën e vogël të grave ndaj kërkesave të dashurisë.
- Për çfarë mendon, - e pyeti Dë Beri.
- Po mendoj, - u përgjigj abati finok se në Paris është më lehtë të kesh një grua se një abaci.
Dë Beri qeshi me përgjigjen dinake dhe të nesërmen foli me mbretin. Mbas pak kohësh ai mori abacinë e Shën Dionisit, ku paguhej me rrogë të majme.


* Një bashkëkohës tha për Talejrandin:
- Ky çalaman i mallkuar do të bëjë që të gjithë të ecin drejt.


* Kur po përgatitej 18 Brymeri1', Napoleoni çdo mbrëmje me shokët e tij të përbetuar rrinin në shtëpinë e Talejrandit. Në rrugë u bë një zhurmë e papritur karrocash. Telejrandi dyshoi dhe shkoi menjëherë në dritare për të parë se ç'po ndodhte. Karrocat ndaluan pikërisht para shtëpisë së tij dhe prej tyre dolën policë. Të gjithë u zverdhën në fytyrë kur Talejrandi fiku dritat shpejt dhe përgatiti daljen e komplotistëve nga një derë e vogël dhe e fshehtë prapa shtëpisë. Pastaj alarmi pushoi. Shokët e tyre që bënin roje zbuluan se policia kishte ardhur për të përcjellë një bankier të pasur që e kishte shtëpinë përballë me atë të Talejrandit. Atyre u kishte hyrë shumë frika dhe duhej kohë që të qetësoheshin. Vetëm Talejrandi diti ta ruante gjakftohtësinë më shumë se të gjithë.


* Një herë në rrethin e oborrit po flitej për korrupsionin e fisnikëve. Talejrandi, duke u shtirur si mbrojtës i damave mëkatare të sërës së lartë reputacioni rilind ashtu si flokët e kokës.


* Napoleoni ngarkoi një sekretar për të përgatitur projektin e kushtetutës së Republikës Çizalpine1' i cili bëri dy projekte për kushtetutën: një shumë të shkurtër dhe tjetrën që përmblidhte një rreth më të gjerë çështjesh dhe që ishte shumë e gjatë. Sekretari ia paraqiti që të dyja Talejrandit, duke iu lutur që të zgjidhte të parën.
- Sepse, - i tha, - një kushtetutë për të qenë me të vërtetë e mirë, duhet të jetë e shkurtër dhe e qartë.
- Jo, aspak, - u përgjigj Talejrandi, - për të qenë e mirë duhet të jetë e shkurtër dhe e errët.


* Kur erdhi lajmi se qe firmosur paqja e Amienit2), Talejrandi e vuri në xhep shpalljen që e priste me aq padurim, shkoi te Konsulli i parë pa i treguar gjë fare, vazhdoi së bashku me të punën që kishin në dorë dhe që duhej kryer shpejt. Vetëm kur kishin mbaruar punën ai i tregoi shpalljen.
- Si? - thirri Napoleoni. - Po pse nuk ma tregove më shpejt.
- Si, në asnjë mënyrë, - u përgjigj Talejrandi, - sepse po t'jua tregoja, nuk do t'a kishit mendjen këtu dhe nuk do të më dëgjonit. Kur ju keni ndonjë gëzim nuk shtroheni fare për punë.


* Talejrandi sillej me Napoleonin me shumë konfidencë.
Në qoftë se në pritjet publike e quante madhëri, në takimet private nuk e përmendte fare këtë titull. Kur Napoleoni po jepte mendimin e tij për një libër , Talejrandi tha:
- Shija e mirë është armiku juaj personal. Po të kishte mundësi ta shkatërronit me artileri, prej shumë kohësh gustoja e mirë nuk do të ekzistonte.


* Talejrandi ishte shumë skeptik. Ai thoshte: "Mos i besoni kurrë përshtypjes së parë, sepse kjo është gjithnjë e mirë.


* Luigji XVIII po i lexonte Talejrandit, kryetar i qeverisë provizore, kartën kushtetuese që do t'i dhuronte.
- Mungon një gjë, - vuri në dukje Talejrandi, - duhet caktuar shpërblimi për deputetët.
- Po unë dëshiroj që funksioni i deputetit të jetë gratis se është më i nderuari.
- Po, po, madhëri, por gratis... do t'ju kushtojë shumë shtrenjtë.
tha:
Kur u përhap lajmi i vdekjes së Napoleonit, në Shën Helenë, Talejrandi - Ky tashmë është lajm i thjeshtë, nuk është ngjarje me rëndësi.


* E pyetën Talejrandin se ç'mendim kishte për mbretërinë e Lui Filipit^. - Mendimi im? - u përgjigj. Po unë kam një mendim në mëngjes, një pasdite dhe në një mbrëmje, siç e shikoni pra nuk kam asnjë mendim.


* Qetësia e Talejrandit në çaste lumturie dhe fatkeqësie i çudiste të gjithë. Një zonjë e pyeti:
- Zoti Talejrand, si është e mundur që të jetoni kështu fare pa emocione, pa ju turbulluar asgjë shqetësuese që shikoni te të tjerët ose që ju ndodh juve vetë?
- Talejrandi qeshi, tundi kokën dhe tha:
- Sikur të ishit e re, sa mirë që do t'ju isha përgjigjur.


* Një këshilltar i ri i shtetit po lëvdohej përpara Talejrandit për çiltërsinë
e tij.
Kur ai mbaroi, Telejrandi i tha: - Shiko këtu, mor djalë, ti më dhimbsesh se je i ri. Por duhet ta dish se fjala i është dhënë njeriut pikërisht për të fshehur mendimin.


* Një nga prelatët e lartë të Kurisë romane, e pyeti Talejrandin se ç'duhej të bënte Papa që të zgjidhte midis kardinalëve atë më të përshtatshmin për sekretar shteti. Ai u përgjigj:
- Për të pasur një sekretar shteti të mirë duhet zgjedhur kardinali më i keq.


* Talejrandi kishte miqësi të madhe me dukën e Basanit Mare. Kur po flitej për të në një rreth miqsh Talejrandi tha:
- Mos më flisni për të, ai është kafshë. Nuk kam njohur person më të trashë se ai.
- Po kush është ky? - e pyetën miqtë.
- Është duka i Basanit, - u përgjigj pa të keq Talejrandi.
Për Siesin dikush tha se kishte shpirt të thellë.
- Të thellë? - vuri në dukje Talejrandi, - si duket doni të thoni një hon bosh.
Talejrandi shpesh thoshte:
- Bota është ndarë në dy grupe: grupi i rrjepësve dhe ai i të rrjepurve. Duhet të jemi gjithnjë në grupin e të parëve kundër të dytëve.


* Talejrandi me cinizëm thoshte:
- Premtimet nuk janë gjë tjetër vetëm se kontrabiletë për të hyrë në shfaqje.
Për Talejrandin, që i ecte shumë në aventurat e dashurive Duka i vjetër Rishëljë, njeri shumë i shthurur, i tha një ditë Luigjit XV:
- Ky prift i vogël do të shkojë shumë larg dhe do të ma kalojë edhe mua.


* Atij që e qortonte për paqëndrueshmërinë e tij politike, Talejrandiiu përgjigj: - Në tokë nuk ka asgjë të qëndrueshme jashtë paqëndrueshmërisë.
Për t'i qëndruar besnik Partisë sate, është e nevojshme që të ndryshosh
shpesh mendimin.


* Zhak Rofshild lëshoi një luigj ari mbi tryezë. Ai filloi ta kërkojë gjithë ankth poshtë tryezës. Talejrandi nxori nga portofoli një banknotë pesëqind frangëshe e palosi, e ndezi në flakën e një llambe që ishte mbi tryezë dhe tha: a më lejoni t'ju bëj dritë që të gjeni monedhën tuaj?


* Talejrandi ishte dekoruar me shumë urdhra e medalje. Një princ gjerman e quajti kavalier të një urdhëri. Një mik i Talejrandit i tha:
- Po nuk ke më vend në gjks për këtë kryq të ti.
- Mos u mërzit, - i tha Talejrandi - do ta vë mbrapa.


* Një bashkëkohës tha:
- Po a e dini përse Talejrandi i përçmon aq shumë njerëzit. Sepse ka studiuar mirë veten e tij, - u përgjigj po vetë ai.


* Një gjeneral kur ishte duke biseduar me Talejrandin, çdo person që përmëndte e quante njeri të trashë.
- Më falni, - i tha Talejrandi, - po përse i quani të tillë?
- Ne ushtarakët, - u përgjigj gjenerali, - i quajmë të pagdhendur të gjithë ata që nuk janë ushtarakë.
- Ah, - ia priti Talejrandi, - kurse ne quajmë të tillë të gjithë ata që nuk janë civilë.


* Për një mjek prusian, doktorin Koref, që ishte vendosur në Francë më 1815 dhe që furnizonte qeverinë e tij me informata për ato që ndodhnin në Paris, Talejrandi tha:
- Demoni Koref është një pus i thellë, shkence: di nga të gjitha gjërat madje edhe pak mjekësi.



* Midis qarqeve diplomatike, ka mbetur e famshme biseda që Talejrandi, modeli dhe mjeshtri i diplomatëve të kohës së vjetër, bëri përpara Pasardhësit:
- Duka im i dashur, - në sajë të mësimeve të mia këta të gjithë janë me merita, po gjithnjë sipas mësimeve të mia janë edhe njerëz pa pikë vullneti për punë. Po të ketë mbetur ndonjë pa përvojë dhe duke vulosur një letër e kryen me shpejtësi shumë të madhe, atëherë unë dua të shpresoj se ju do të dini t'ia korrigjoni këtë mangësi të pafalshme.


* Më 1815 Talejrandi i akuzoi deputetët e së djathtës se donin të kthenin në fuqi regjimin e vjetër.
- Oh po, jo - u përgjigj një nga deputetët, - ne e dimë që kjo është krejt e pamundur. A do të ndodhë që ju, për shembull, të bëheshit prapë peshkop?


* Në një roman të njohur të saj Dë Stal përshkoi një tip gruaje, që është model hipokrizie e dinakërie. Thuhej se nën veshjen e kësaj gruaje autoria kishte dashur të vizatonte karakterin e të famshmit Talejrand. Talejrandi për t'u hakmarrë me shkrimtaren e shquar thoshte:
- Zonja De Stal ka paraqitur në romanin e saj mua dhe vetveten të maskuar me veshje grash.
Kur De Stal shkoi te Barras^ për ta paraqitur Talejrandin si mikun e saj besnik, i bëri këtë prezantim:
- Eshtë një njeri që mund të jetë shumë i dobishëm, mbasi i ka të gjitha veset, si të regjimit të vjetër, ashtu edhe të regjimit të ri.


* Kur u vra Pavli I, Cari i Rusisë, udha ky version zyrtar: "Vdiq nga hemorragjia cerebrale".
Talejrandi atëherë tha:
- Rusët duhet të shpikin një sëmundje tjetër për vdekjen e perandorëve të tyre.
Talejrandi thoshte për veten se kishte qenë poet i madh dhe kishte bërë një trilogji me tri dinasti: akti i parë: Perandoria e Bonapartit, akti i dytë Burbonët dhe akti i tretë Shtëpia e Orleanit.


* Viktor Hygoi tregon se pas vdekjes Talejrandit ia hoqën nga trupi të gjitha organet e brendshme për ta balsamosur. Por ata harruan mbi tryezë trurin. Një shërbëtor e gjeti dhe nga që nuk diti ç'të bëjë me të, e hodhi në një gjiriz.


* Një bashkëkohës thoshte:
- Superioriteti i Talejrandit mbi të gjitha qëndron se atij i është bërë kallo çdo poshtërsi dhe nuk ka ndonjë gjë që ti bëjë përshtypje. Ka shitur dhe ka tradhtuar gjithë qeveritë në të cilat ka shërbyer.
Një fisnik, të cilin Talejrandi e pyeti në se i pëlqente gjella, u përgjigj me mendjemadhësi:
- Unë i kushtoj pak vëmendje asaj që ha.
- E keni gabim zotëri, - ia ktheu Talejrandi. - Është e nevojshme që t'i kushtojmë vëmendje asaj që hamë dhe asaj që flasim.


* Mareshali LaneJ) e shoqëroi Talejrandin për të vizituar fushën e Austerlicit2) menjëherë pasi ishte zhvilluar beteja.
Kur mareshalli i betejave të shquara që ishte mësuar me skenat e vdekjeve masive, qante përpara të plagosurve që rënkonin nga plagët dhe përpara kufomave, Talejrandi qeshi me zë të lartë:
- Oh, ç'pamje interesante!


* Napoleoni e shau rëndë ministtrin Talejrand. Kur ai mori lejen për t'u larguar, tha me zë të ulët sa e dëgjoi perandori:
- Është fatkeqësi e madhe që një njeri me pozitën që ka, të jetë kaq e paedukuar.


* Talejrandit përtonte shumë për të shkruar, veçanërisht e mërzitnin letrat e zakonshme të përshëndetjeve.
Një herë sekretari i tij solli një letër të mbretit Aleksandër të Rusisë.
- E po mirë, përgjigjuni, - tha Talejrandi.
- Fisnikëri, po kur është fjala për Carin është e domosdoshme që t'i Përgjigjeni ju me dorën tuaj!
- 0 zot, sa bezdi e madhe! Po mirë hajde më jep penën. Dhe pasi mori penën dhe letrën, iu kthye sekretarit të tij dhe i tha: Atëherë pra më diktoni.
Letrën e bëri sekretari i tij, duke pasur si sekretar vetë Talejrandin.


* Kur u kthye nga Amerika Talejrandi zbriti në portin e Hamburgut. Atje u njoh me një të ri që e mbante veten për shkrimtar. Ky i dha një dorëshkrim për ta lexur dhe për t'i dhënë mendimin e tij. Të nesërmen në mëngjes Talejrandi vajti në bankë për të marrë ca para. Të hollat ia dhanë të gjitha në kartmonedhë. Në mbrëmje hyri në hotel dhe për ti qëndruar besnik premtimit të shkrimtarit të ri, hapi dorëshkrimin që kishte nisur të lexonte. Gjatë leximit po i mbylleshin sytë dhe dalëngadalë e zuri gjumi. Pas pak, dikush erdhi dhe e zgjoi. Ishte shkrimtari që kërkonte dorëshkrimin se duhej të ikte shpejt. Talejrandi, ashtu siç ishte përgjumësh, i bëri shenjë me dorë të merrte dorëshkrimin mbi tryezë dhe i tha me pak mërzi "udha e mbarë" dhe ia mori përsëri gjumit. Në mëngjes u kujtua se monedhat i kishte futur në faqet e dorëshkrimit ku kishte ndërprerë leximin.


* Më 1797 një prej të pesë direktorëve që qeverisnin atëherë Francës, Lëpy La Revejerë, kishte sajuar një fe të re që e kishte quajtur Teofilantropia.
- Nuk kam veçse një vërejtje të vogël - i tha Talejrandi. Jezu Krishti për të themeluar fenë e tij u kryqëzua dhe u ringjall. Bëni edhe ju të njëjtëngjë, që të jemi në rregull.



* Kur ishte ambasador në Londër, iu paraqit një nga fisi i tij i largët. Ai ishte mallëngjyer dhe krejt i turbulluar i tha:
- Erdha te ju për të pasur mbrojtjen e përfaqësuesit të Francës, prestigj i së cilës është në rrezik. Duhet ta dini se jam dëbuar nga një lokal ku luhet kumari nën akuzën se kam bërë hile në lojë dhe jam kërcënuar se po të dukem përsëri atje, do të më hedhin nga dritarja.
- Është fjala për ndonjë dritare shumë të lartë? - pyeti Talejrandi, që nuk arriti të kuptonte në këtë mes sesi mund të ishte në rrezik prestigji i Francës.
-1 lartë the? - ia ktheu i habitur vizitorit. Po ishte dritarja e katit të tretë!
- E po mirë atëherë, unë të këshilloj që këtej e tutje të vish e të luash me letra në ato lokale që kanë kate edhe më të larta.


* Kur vdiq Talejrandi ambasadori i Rusisë tha:
- Bëj be se në këtë çast djalli është duke qortuar veten që e ka tepruar dhe ka kaluar kufirin me mësimet e tij

----------


## Davius

*TAMBERLIK, Enrik*



TAMBERLIK Enrik (1820 - 1859) Tenor i famshëm italian, ishte një njeri me ndjenja liberale, mik i Macinit që i besoi shumë mençurisë së tij.





* Kur po këndonte në Meksikë Tamberlikun e grabiti një bandë hajdutësh, që kryesohej nga Manga del Klavo. Pak orë më vonë sipërmarrësi i teatrit ku ai këndonte u urdhërua nga hajdutët që të paguante njëqind lira ndaj lirimit të këngëtarit.
Sipërmarrësi në vend që të paguante lajmëroi policinë. Kryetari i bandës u fsheh në një pyll së bashku me këngëtarin. Një mbrëmje Tamberliku hoqi nga muri i kasolles ku rrinte i burgosur një kitarë, nisi t'i bjerë dhe këndoi me ëmbëlsi të atillë sa e shoqja e kryebanditit nisi të qante nga mallëngjimi. Në mes të natës, kur po flinte, dikush e zgjoi nga gjumi. Ai dalloi në errësirë gruan e re të bukur që i tha se i kishte vënë të gjithë me opium. Ajo donte që të largohej për gjithnjë nga ata njerëz keqbërës. Ikën të dy bashkë dhe këngëtari i shquar u kthye në kryeqytet me gruan më të bukur të Meksikës.


* Tenori i shquar kishte një vajzë shumë të bukur, por ajo ishte e verbër. Ai e vizitoi te të gjithë okulistët më të mirë të Evropës. Kur ishte në Petërburg për koncerte, një mjek i ri okulist, që kishte studiuar në Paris, kërkoi që ta vizitonte vajzën. Pas pesë muaj mjekimesh ia ktheu dritën e syve. Ndjenja e parë që provoi vajza e re kur pa dritën e diellit ishte dashuria për mjekun e ri që e shpëtoi. Pak kohë më vonë dy të rinjtë u kuptuan me njëri- tjetrin dhe, kur Tamberliku e pyeti mjekun se ç'shpërblim donte, ai u përgjigj:
- Dorën e vajzës suaj.
Kërkesa u pranua menjëherë. Mjeku i ri Ll.Galecovski u bë një nga pionierët e shkencës okulistike.

----------


## Davius

*TASO, Torkuato*



TASO Torkuato (1544 -1595) poet dhe dramaturg italian



* Kur Paskuino shfryu zemërimin me satirat e tij kundër nipërve të Papa Klementit VII, që kishin abuzuar, ata deshën ta hidhnin në Tever statujën e famshme. Torkuato Taso kundërshtoi mendimin e tyre dhe tha:
- Nga pluhuri i kësaj statuje do të dalin në bregun e lumit një numër i pafund bretkosash që do të kuanin ditë e natë.
Përgjigja i pëlqeu Papës ndaj e thirri poetin. Tasoja atëherë shtoi:
- Mirë, o at i shenjtë, po në qoftë se shenjtëria juaj kërkon që statujat të mos flasin më, duhet të bëni që njerëzit të cilët qeverisnin të punojnë mirë.


* Tasos i bënë një padrejtësi dhe të afërmit i thanë që të hakmerrej. Tasoja iu përgjigj:
- Jo, unë nuk dua t'i marr as jetën, as pasurinë dhe as nderin, dua vetëm t'i heq të keqen që ka bërë.
Tasos i thanë se një miku i tij fliste vazhdimisht keq për të. - Lëreni të flasë, - u përgjigj Tasoja, - është më mirë që ai të flasë keq për mua me të gjithë, sesa të gjithë të tjerët t'i flasin atij keq për mua.

----------


## Davius

*THEKEREI, Uiljam Mejkpis*



THEKEREI Uiljam Mejkpis (1811-1863) shkrimtar realist i shquar anglez



* Thekeri lindi në Kalkuta nga një baba anglez që punonte atje si taksambledhës. Pasi i vdiq babai, nëna u martua me një burrë tjetër. Kur u kthye në Angli ai mori me vete edhe Uiljamin e vogël gjashtëvjeçar. Rruga detare nga India në Angli atëherë zgjati gjashtë muaj. Anija u ndal gjatë rrugës në ishullin e Shën Helenës. Një indian i anijes e shoqëroi djalin e vogël në një shëtitje nëpër ishull. Ata arritën në kangjellat e një kopshti, ku panë një njeri që ecte poshtë e lartë si bishë në kafaz.
- Vështro mirë, - i tha indiani fëmijës, - vështroje mirë disa herë. Ky është Napoleon Bonaparti. Çdo ditë ha tre deshë dhe gjithë fëmijët që mund të shtjerë në dorë.
Thekërit të vogël i la mbresë të thellë pamja e këtij njeriu të tmerrshëm.


* Në Angli Uiljamin e vogël e futën në një kolegj, ku drejtori që ishte edhe mësues, e trajtonte shumë keq. Ai e rrihte dhe shpesh e dënonte duke e lënë pa ngrënë. Fëmija e vogël vuajti shumë. Disa herë e kishin dëgjuar natën duke qarë dhe duke thirrur me zë të lartë:
- Zoti im! Më nxirr të shoh në ëndërr nënën time!
Nëna shkoi që ta merrte dhe kur i biri e pa, menjëherë iu hodh në qafë dhe i tha:
- Nuk më ke harruar?
Dhe e puthi pa pushim, pa mundur të nxirrte asnjë fjalë tjetër nga goja.

* Uiljami në fillim nuk shkoi mirë në shkollë. Atë e mërziste gjimnastika dhe nuk i duronte dot duelet e boksit ndërmjet shokëve të shkollës. Në një nga këto ndeshje një shoku i tij më i madh në trup e dëmtoi keq në hundë sa i mbeti shenjë për tërë jetën. Megjithatë Thekëri ishte njeri i butë dhe u bë shok me të.

* Thekëri u martua në moshë të re. E shoqja nuk ishte mirë me shëndet dhe pak kohë mbas martesës u çmend. Thekëri bëri përpjekje të mëdha për ta shëruar. Një ditë kur ishte në mjerim të madh dikush trokiti në portë. Ishte një botues që kërkoi të shkruante recensione për vepra artistike dhe muzikore.
- Po ju jap tre gine në javë, - i tha botuesi. Kjo shumë e vogël në ato kushte, iu duk e madhe shkrimtarit ndaj i tha:
- Po merrmëni në shërbim, pra, për gjithë jetën.


* Thekëri njihej si gazetar, por ende jo si romancier, sepse ato pak romane që kishte shkruar deri atëherë kishin kaluar pa lënë gjurmë. Ai kishte në kokë plane, ide të ndryshme e personazhe, por këto i kishte të paorganizuara në një sistem dhe nuk arrinin të shprehnin fizionominë e kohës së tij. Një natë u zgjua duke thënë dy fjalë: "Panairi i kotësive".
- U hodha përpjetë nga krevati, - tregonte ai vetë, bëra tre rrotullime nëpër dhomë dhe thirra me zë të lartë si i çmendur:
- "Panairi i kotësive". Kështu ai gjeti titullin e romanit që u prit shumë mirë dhe u përkthye në shumë gjuhë.


* "Panairi i kotësive" u botua, siç ishte zakon atëherë, në formë dispence, me fashikuj. Fashikujt e parë nuk patën sukses dhe botuesi deshi ta ndërpriste botimin. Kur një revistë autoritare botoi një recensë ku ngrihej lart vlera e veprës së re, atëherë libri i Thekërit u bë i pavdekshëm. Botimi i parë nuk i kaloi të gjashtë mijë kopjet, kurse çdo roman i Dikensit në atë kohë shitej të paktën njëzet mijë kopje.
- I kam pasur të gjitha sukseset, - tregonte, vetë Thekëri - përveç shpërblimit në para.


* Pas romanit "Panairi i kotësive" Thekëri shkroi romanin tjetër "Pendenis" me karakter autobiografik. Ai e shkroi në fillim në kopje dhe pas ripunimit vajzat ia kopjonin në të pastër pjesë pjesë. Vajza e vogël që nuk ishte më shumë se dhjetë vjeç, kur arriti në çastin që protagonisti vdes, nisi të qante dhe tha:
- Jo, jo, baba, nuk dua të vdesë! Bëje të shërohet!
Dhe për ta qetësuar të bijën, babait iu desh që t'i premtonte se Pendenis do të shërohej

----------


## Davius

*TICIANI, Veçelo*



TICIANI Veçelo (1447 - 1576) piktor i shquar italian



* Ishte nxënës i Xhorxhiones^. Në studion e tij pikturoi një pikturë "Xhudita" si mësuesi i tij. Të gjithë e morën si vepër të mjeshtrit dhe e lavdëronin Xhorxhonen duke i thënë se ajo ishte vepra më e mirë e etij. Mjeshtri duhej t'u përgjigjej njerëzve se ajo ishte vepër e nxënësit të tij. I mërzitur nga lavdërimet që i drejtoheshin atij për veprën e Ticianit, ia lëshoi studion nxënësit të tij.


* Në rininë e hershme Ticiani ishte në një shtëpi për të fjetur. E futën në një kënd poshtë shkallëve, ku u shtri mbi bar. Me ngjyrat që kishte ashtu në gjysmerrësirë nisi të pikturojë në mur një zjarr të bukur me flakë dhe tym. Kur u ngrit i zoti i shtëpisë në mëngjes hapi portën dhe iu duk se po i digjej shtëpia.


* Ticiani, kërkoi të hante në një pijetore. Në fillim i vunë tryezë përpara, por dyshuan se mos ishte pa para në xhep,, sepse ishte veshur keq. Aty nuk i sollën as edhe një copë bukë.
Atëherë ai nxori penelat dhe ngjyrat, dhe pikturoi një tryezë të shtruar me të ngrëna dhe me një shishe me verë të kuqe.
Të habitur prej pikturës së bukur i dhanë të hante falas.

----------

